# The Persona Appreciation Thread [2012]



## SignOfKai (Jul 26, 2012)

With Persona coming back into the limelight this year - what with the JP, NA, and EU releases of P4: The Golden and P4: Arena - I figured that it'd be cool to talk about the franchise that is Persona in a general nature. Pretty much anything in the entire series, spanning from the very first Persona, to the fourth, and to the highly-anticipated fifth installment. And please, use the spoiler tags accordingly.

Have at thee, sinful sons of man.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, nice to see it come back. Can't wait to get P4 Arena now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

Good timing of this thread, since I've been playing Persona games nonstop from June to July. Finished Persona 4, working on finishing the Journey in FES (at the top of the 4th block), AND I preordered Arena.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Persona 4 is one of my favorite RPGs ever. I've got the game, the soundtrack and artbook, and a really sweet framed poster with the whole main cast (using the image on the US PS2 cover).

I still need to finish Persona 3, I was like two months away from finishing it. Then I got Tales of Graces F and got disatracted by that, then started Silent Hill 2 randomly and......yeah. I'll get back to it, I was really enjoying it although the dungeon crawling was getting tedious.

Why did they have to make the Persona 4 Golden for the PS Vita?! I don't really want Sony handhelds, but missing out on playing that is brutal.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

The day Sony decides to come down on Vita's memory card and lower the price, then I wouldn't mind working it.

As it stands now, I'm content with OG P4.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Persona 4 is my favorite game, and I'm dying to get my hands on Persona 3 FES.


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

PSN version of FES deleted a slot in my save which is unrecoverable (PS2 PSN games save differently) so be careful. I went back to the PS2 version on the safe side.

So...when am I going to encounter this Nyx thing I've heard so much about? I'm at the top of Tartarus (thought there was 250 floors but there only seems to be 160-something) and I only got one more full moon Boss Shadow to take down.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2012)

Nyx is the endgame boss. You don't fight it till next year. You have to clear all the way to the top of the tower by a certain day. Everything else falls into place by it's self.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 26, 2012)

Appreciate it in Persona thread


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

ive only played persona 3 FES and 4, completed them 100% though

i really want golden but freaking vita


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, nice thread at the right time. Just wish there was some info on P5.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get the soundtrack disk with the new fighter.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually played persona 3. I really like it. How is persona 4?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

the best thing since ever


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I actually played persona 3. I really like it. How is persona 4?



Persona 4 beats Persona 3 FES in my opinion. After I beat 4, i liked it so much i played it again in the 2nd playthrough(you get a bonus special playthough if you beat it once just like the Persona 3 FES). But after i beat 3, i tried playing it again but it just didn't appeal to me as in the 2nd playthough so i stop in like early september or so.......


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 26, 2012)

Persona is my favourite series now


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 26, 2012)

well i was planning on getting persona 4 so glad to see it's worth it.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2012)

Just remember if you get Persona 4 that it has like three endings....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I ended up getting the bad one my first time LOL. I bet everyone has done that though...

P1 and 2 are good, I like 2 more though. EP sounds sweet can't wait for it to come out in the US on PSP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I actually played persona 3. I really like it. How is persona 4?



gameplay wise its better in pretty much every way. its really hard to play 3 after playing 4.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats why P3P was made, so players actually go back to it while it feeling the same as P4.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

Persona 2 > Persona 3 > Persona 4 > Persona 1

Yukari, Chie and Aegis a shit.

Elizabeth and Maya are best girls.

Minato > Yu.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 26, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Persona 2 > Persona 3 > Persona 4 > Persona 1
> 
> Yukari, Chie and Aegis a shit.
> 
> ...



Minato > Yu? Minato is cool and all, but there is no way he beats the brotagonist.  



Mura said:


> Yeah, nice thread at the right time. Just wish there was some info on P5.



You and me both. Persona 5 is one of the only 2 games I would ever buy without a moments hesitation.



Itachifan727 said:


> Yeah, I ended up getting the bad one my first time LOL. I bet everyone has done that though...



LOL NOPE. Namatame was acting far too strange for me to just shove him into the television. Besides, when Yosuke is leading the team in such a pivotal direction, you know it's time to about-face.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Thats why P3P was made, so players actually go back to it while it feeling the same as P4.



yeah but im not gonna buy a psp to be a female main character 

at least in golden there are new social links


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> Minato > Yu? Minato is cool and all, but there is no way he beats the brotagonist.



LEL YU SO BRO SWAGAHOLICS GET ALL DEM BITCHES XDDDDDDDDDDDD.
Yu is shit compared to Minato.



> at least in golden there are new social links


Only good thing in Golen is Marie.
And P3P has new social links as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

If Minato makes Yu look like shit I _gotta_ play P3.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

You should play P3 anyways. It's great. Also play Persona 2. The PSP version.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Only good thing in Golen is Marie.
> And P3P has new social links as well.



adachi social link and the new events 

and P3P has new ones?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Plan on it. I can't get it on PSN cause my brother hogs the PS3 and I'd never get to play, so as soon as I get a copy I'm on it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> If Minato makes Yu look like shit I _gotta_ play P3.



you should anyway, its fun. much different vibe than P4


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> adachi social link and the new events
> 
> and P3P has new ones?



Yes. Minato's path has a couple new ones. While the female paths has completely new ones.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

i didnt know that. didnt think it was that much different than P3 FES. just knew about female MC having some changes


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

Do ya'll recommend P3P or FES?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

FES if you like a terrible battle system, anime cutscenes and a really shitty epilogue called "The Answer"

P3P if you like good battle systems, anime style being replaced by VN shit, female path, new/edited social links, Ultimate Boss and Margaret.

[sp]P3P[/sp]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

wtf? What alterations did they make to the battle system?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

In FES, you cannot directly control your allies action, in P3P you can.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

MARIN FUCKING KARIN


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

isnt ultimate boss in FES?

unless they added someone else stupidly strong

also yeah the answer blows


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, the ultimate boss is in FES. P3P added Margaret, another stupidly strong boss.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

also im not trying to say P3P isnt as good as FES, im just saying i wouldnt buy a psp for it

if you have one theres not much of a reason not to get P3P


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

You should never buy a console/handheld for a single game.

I know all these dumb shits saying "HOLY SHIT. PERSONA 4 GOLDEN ON VITA? I GOTTA GET THAT"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2012)

As much as I want it, I'm not getting a Vita for it. Nor a 3DS for Kingdom Hearts, but that's another matter. :|


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 26, 2012)

BUT ADACHI

CHRISTMAS

COSTUMES

GOTTA GET IT


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2012)

I can tell you right now, Adachi's social link isn't very interesting. And the costumes are just more classic Atlas pandering. Although Elizabeth costume for Chie is awesome.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> LOL NOPE. Namatame was acting far too strange for me to just shove him into the television. Besides, when Yosuke is leading the team in such a pivotal direction, you know it's time to about-face.



Nah, I knew who it was, just screwed up with answering the questions EXACTLY...ugh...I was only off by a couple.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



Scorp A Derp said:


> You should never buy a console/handheld for a single game.
> 
> I know all these dumb shits saying "HOLY SHIT. PERSONA 4 GOLDEN ON VITA? I GOTTA GET THAT"



Just because someone want's to do that, doesn't mean they're "dumb shits". If they want a Vita cause they want to play PSP games and the new ones only on it or just have money to throw around like that it's their business.......


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



I have. Strange Journey and Nocturne are my favorites.



Foxve said:


> Just because someone want's to do that, doesn't mean they're "dumb shits". If they want a Vita cause they want to play PSP games and the new ones only on it or just have money to throw around like that it's their business.......



Sure.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



My first SMT game was Devil Survivor actually, then Strange Journey.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Strange Journey is great.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I have. Strange Journey and Nocturne are my favorites.?



Have you beaten Nocturne? How are the endings? Which one is the best?




> Sure.



Something you wanna say


----------



## Piekage (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



This guy, but only both Devil Survivors. Wanna get Nocturne but it's pretty rare in these parts.

Love the Persona games. Well, 3 and 4. Getting 2 when both of them are out and I have money.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Technically, Eternal Punishment is already out here before unlike Innocent Sin.

Almost won a bid on the PS1 version but lost it. Got it on my PSP but at this point its going to be worthless in the coming year when Atlus brings over the PSP remake.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Have you beaten Nocturne? How are the endings? Which one is the best?



Well, there are 6 endings. As to which one is better. That's up to you.



Piekage said:


> This guy, but only both Devil Survivors. Wanna get Nocturne but it's pretty rare in these parts.



Tell me about it. I was lucky to find my copy.



Piekage said:


> Love the Persona games. Well, 3 and 4. Getting 2 when both of them are out and I have money.


Persona 2 is fucking great. Way better than both 3 and 4 in my opinion. The character interaction is top notch.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

If you into ordering online, Amazon has Nocturne, FES, DDS1, DDS2, and Persona 4 (PS2 version) for $19.99 each brand new...as in with plastic covering and all that.

I wonder do Atlus constantly reprint those or something. I was led to believe Nocturne was some uber rare game until I checked Amazon.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 27, 2012)

First official shin megami game was Nocturne. Ended up getting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the demon ending


. 

The rest that followed after were Persona, dds1&2 and the Raido games followed by the ds games like devil survivor.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



SMT makes games that aren't Persona?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> SMT makes games that aren't Persona?



I know you're joking, but it still makes me mad.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> You should never buy a console/handheld for a single game.
> 
> I know all these dumb shits saying "HOLY SHIT. PERSONA 4 GOLDEN ON VITA? I GOTTA GET THAT"



And who are you to say they're dumb for doing that? Nobody? That's what I thought. ;D



Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



I played Nocturne, DDS 1 and DDS2, and Devil Survivor. Digital Devil is a personal favorite.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Have you beaten Nocturne? How are the endings? Which one is the best?



Almost missed you.
Like the other poster said, that's entirely up to you and is part of the games charm. *But*, you get the most bang for your buck if you go with the *True Demon Ending*.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I know you're joking, but it still makes me mad.



Sorry, I just copy pasted that from the Atlus website.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Persona 2 is fucking great. Way better than both 3 and 4 in my opinion. The character interaction is top notch.



Knows what's up.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 27, 2012)

Persona 4 Arena is very fun and once you do the tutorial it is not so hard to play...I'm playing it now actually- Lil B


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

what up basedgod?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> what up basedgod?



Greetings human! I am playing a very rare and very based game right now check it out- Lil B


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Persona 2 > Persona 3 > Persona 4 > Persona 1
> 
> Yukari, Chie and Aegis a shit.
> 
> ...



Tatsuya >>> Minato & Yu

That said

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5PLW8DfLBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?


Devil Survivor. I'm new to the series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

My god is english Rise annoying during the battle in P4A.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone here ever played a SMT game that isn't a persona game?



SMT1,2,Nocturne, Strange Journey, IMAGINE
Digital Devil Saga 1 & 2
Devil Summoner: Radou Kuzunoha vs The Soulless Army & King Abaddon
Devil Survivor 1/Overclocked, 2
Persona 1,2 IS/EP, 3/FES/PSP,4
Demi-Kids (or also known as Devil Children)
Revelations Demon Slayer

I've been in this shit since Eternal Punishment was brand new.

Now where's mah 3DS Soul Hackers Atlus?


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 27, 2012)

The only SMT non-Persona game I've played so far is some of Strange Journey, and I got bored with that fast since it just felt like I was playing Etrian Odyssey again. Not sure if I would want to play the others no matter how good they are since I just have trouble getting invested in RPGs if the party members aren't humans/humanoids (with the exception of Pokemon) and from what I understand all the non-Persona games have you using demons you capture (I could be wrong about that). I want to be using and leveling-up characters I care about, not some random demon I met in dungeon #3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

Try Digital Devil Saga Doom95, all the party members are characters.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Try Digital Devil Saga Doom95, all the party members are characters.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 27, 2012)

Speaking of which do any of you guys think we'll be getting Soul hackers over here in NA?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Tatsuya >>> Minato & Yu
> 
> That said
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5PLW8DfLBw[/YOUTUBE]



Alright. Demifiend > Tatsuya > Minato > Raidou > Yu.

I will accept nothing else.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Alright. *SMT1 MC > Aleph* > Demifiend > Tatsuya > *Raidou > Minato*  > Yu.
> 
> I will accept nothing else.



Acceptance accepted.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> My god is english Rise annoying during the battle in P4A.



I hate you. 

Laura Bailey is completely godlike as Rise-chan. Only bad role she had was Welch from SO4.

I wonder if anyone getting Arena actually going to use the JPN voice overs when it releases here.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Acceptance accepted.



I DISAGREE!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I DISAGREE!





_You will believe_

But seriously though I'm not really into Minato. I can't particularly play P3 like that anymore. Looking back the story is pretty shallow. While P4 is more shonen-ish, the story is more structured. Plus Tartarus is boring. Preferred Persona 1 & 2 more in that respect. Plus way better villains in Persona 2. Master Joker, The Masquerade & Nyarlathotep >>> Strega, Adachi, and Izanami.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

From what some peeps on NeoGAF said, Nyarlathotep or whatever his name is responsible for the bad stuff in Arena.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> From what some peeps on NeoGAF said, Nyarlathotep or whatever his name is responsible for the bad stuff in Arena.



That sounds really not true. I thought it was found out that [sp]Labrys is the one causing all this shit.[/sp]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

If he was in it. Then Tatsuya or Maya would have to appear since those two are the ones with any real personal reasons to face him in the series.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If he was in it. Then Tatsuya or Maya would have to appear since those two are the ones with any real personal reasons to face him in the series.



One of Akihiko's alternate costumes is Tatsuya.
One of Mitsuru's alternate costumes is Maya.

[sp]Let's think positive![/sp]


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That sounds really not true. I thought it was found out that [sp]Labrys is the one causing all this shit.[/sp]



And supposedly he's behind her causing that. I haven't played the game though, just going by what other's said.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If he was in it. Then Tatsuya or Maya would have to appear since those two are the ones with any real personal reasons to face him in the series.



Maybe it was just a nod towards P1 or 2, or maybe trying to tie P3/4 to P1/2 somehow. I never gotten far in P1 or 2 but this Nya thing supposed to be like the evil version of Philemon correct?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope Nyarlathotep and Philemon come back in Persona 5.


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Philemon looked cool.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

[sp]Tatsuya-Philemon or Half Butterfly Mask Philemon?[/sp]


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> [sp]Tatsuya-Philemon or Half Butterfly Mask Philemon?[/sp]



? at the first one.

The butterfly mask one.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> ? at the first one.
> 
> The butterfly mask one.



[sp]If you choose to punch Philemon at the end of Persona 2, part of his mask comes off and Tatsyua's own face is behind it. Could just be Philemon took his face because he is his guardian.[/sp]


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Why does P2 seem like some complete fucked up macabre stuff compared to P1/3/4?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure, but the whole "rumors come true" thing is pretty sweet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Maybe it was just a nod towards P1 or 2, or maybe trying to tie P3/4 to P1/2 somehow. I never gotten far in P1 or 2 but this Nya thing supposed to be like the evil version of Philemon correct?



No, he's the Crawling Chaos itself. You know, the Dark God of 1000 Faces? The darkness of humanity itself?




He was doing the Shadow thing before 3 & 4 were popular.



Esura said:


> Why does P2 seem like some complete fucked up macabre stuff compared to P1/3/4?



Because it is?

City comes under siege
Fuck load of people die
Villains win 
Then comes EP and Tatsuya practically was soloing for a good majority of the game while Maya & co. was just getting in the swing of things.



> Not sure, but the whole "rumors come true" thing is pretty sweet.



Tatsuya Sudou as a Cell Phone Killer was sweet.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

YHVH > Nyarlathotep > Nyx Avatar > Disco Ball Fog Machine > Izanami


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> YHVH > Nyarlathotep > Nyx Avatar > Disco Ball Fog Machine > Izanami



This is true.

I give Nyx credit for at least looking cool. Now if only he was better written.

But nobody is a bigger dick than YHVH.

Mastema in SJ was a total cunt though. Though Lucifer owned his ass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdDEDKo5HFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

[sp][/sp]
Good thing I saved this picture when I found it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No, he's the Crawling Chaos itself. You know, the Dark God of 1000 Faces? The darkness of humanity itself?
> 
> He was doing the Shadow thing before 3 & 4 were popular.
> 
> ...



Damn. So I take it Nya is from some mythology or actual religious text or something no? Since everything SMT seems inspired by them. I shame myself for not knowing what Nya is if it actually is something. I usually pride myself on mytho knowledge.



Scorp A Derp said:


> YHVH > Nyarlathotep > Nyx Avatar > Disco Ball Fog Machine > Izanami


I'd have to say...

YHVH > Bels > Izanami > anything else in existence >>>> Ameno-sagiri (the disco ball)

I would of been major pissed if the game truly ended with that thing as the final boss. Didn't finish P3 yet so I don't know how NYX looks like. Think I'm close though. 190th floor! WHOOT!


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn. So I take it Nya is from some mythology or actual religious text or something no? Since everything SMT seems inspired by them. I shame myself for not knowing what Nya is if it actually is something. I usually pride myself on mytho knowledge.



Nyarlathotep is from the works of HP Lovecraft. And Philemon is from the works of Carl Gustav Jung, THE most important man in Personae and the inner workings of humanity.



Esura said:


> I'd have to say...
> 
> YHVH > Bels > Izanami > anything else in existence >>>> Ameno-sagiri (the disco ball)
> 
> I would of been major pissed if the game truly ended with that thing as the final boss. Didn't finish P3 yet so I don't know how NYX looks like. Think I'm close though. 190th floor! WHOOT!



Izanami is really bad. Just her whole reason for doing what she did doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Man YHWH is a dick but Nyarlathotep makes evil an art. YHWH's pretty much based on Dick things or worship me in this dick world.

Nyarla revels, enjoys and goes out of his way to fuck with people

for no other reason than because he can.

YHWH at least wanted blind devotee followers


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Also happy birthday Tatsuya

you're now 30


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Also apparently it's not just P4A Nyarla is behind

but all of the games


----------



## scerpers (Jul 27, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOH SHIT. Nyarla is going for the gold.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Laura Bailey is completely godlike as Rise-chan. Only bad role she had was Welch from SO4.
> 
> I wonder if anyone getting Arena actually going to use the JPN voice overs when it releases here.



Oh so it's Raspberyl, no wonder I don't like her voice.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2012)

Rise's voice is awful. Way worse than Fuuka's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

P4A stream going on right now.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh so it's Raspberyl, no wonder I don't like her voice.


Ah, I forgot she voiced her. Damn she gets around.



Scorp A Derp said:


> Rise's voice is awful. *Way worse than Fuuka's.*



.....wtf? Am I listening to the same Fuuka you did? 

I'm actually surprised she got the same voice actress that voiced Lulu. What happened? She sounds as robotic as Aigis.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> She sounds as robotic as Aigis.



Oh GOD. I know Aegis is supposed to be a robot, but god damn, her voice is so fucking awful.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

The funny thing is Aegis doesn't talk like a robot in Japanese.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2012)

Should've kept her like that.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Oh GOD. I know Aegis is supposed to be a robot, but god damn, her voice is so fucking awful.



Actually, that was a rip on Fuuka. Aigis' voice actor was supposed to sound robotic while being Aigis (don't give a shit if the Japanese voice isn't) since she is a robot. It fits. I think Fuuka is the only character in P3 whose English voice I do not care for at all. She sounds emotionless and stiff.

But overall, got nothing bad to say about P3 or P4 English voice acting. Aigis, Mitsuru, and Yukari are my favorites in P3 (voice wise) and Chie (old VA), Rise, and Nanako are my favorites in P4 (voice wise). Nanako is like the best little kid in a video game ever. Shout out to Kanji's voice actore too.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Actually, that was a rip on Fuuka. Aigis' voice actor was supposed to sound robotic while being Aigis (don't give a shit if the Japanese voice isn't) since she is a robot. It fits.


No robot in the history of robots sounds like Aegis. I also adore Elizabeth's VA. Her VA plus Elizabeth's inquisitiveness about the world is adorable.

I'm just in general, not a a fan of Aegis. Richard will probably shit on me if he even sees this.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a question it's it really impossible to defeat elizabeth with just armageddon in Persona 3


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2012)

It's possible, but her health has to be below 9999. If you use it and she has even 1 HP, she'll instant kill you.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 28, 2012)

How many times does she do that if you have a sacrificial idol and enduring soul on Satan/Lucifer?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 28, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> How many times does she do that if you have a sacrificial idol and enduring soul on Satan/Lucifer?



It's an automatic reaction that she casts Megidolaon to insta-kill you regardless how many times.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 28, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> How many times does she do that if you have a sacrificial idol and enduring soul on Satan/Lucifer?



If you have an omni-potent orb or such, her attacks will always be instant kills. You have to fight her without a special item. Its hard as fuck, but it's possible to beat her.....


----------



## scerpers (Jul 29, 2012)

It you have Plume of dusks, she just repeats the attack until they're all gone.

Brutal.


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2012)

One more month (ingame)!

Then I'm done with the Journey and can get ready for Growlanswer and KH3D.

Your ass is mines Nyx. I got mah Thanatos with high stats due to cards and Brave Blade. Bout to butter up that pooper.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2012)

Trying to beat Radiou Kuzuonha DS2; at the part with the catfish tower thing. Dunno how much I got left, then I gotta do DDS1 and go through that creepy ass amusement park place to kill the bat guy for the third time. LOL'd so hard when Cielo 'awoke'. His accent was so WTF? and very lulzy. Dave Wittenberg for the win~~


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzGGLwt0K_8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jul 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> One more month (ingame)!
> 
> Then I'm done with the Journey and can get ready for Growlanswer and KH3D.
> 
> Your ass is mines Nyx. I got mah Thanatos with high stats due to cards and Brave Blade. Bout to butter up that pooper.



Hope you like marathon bosses.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzGGLwt0K_8&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, I love Lisa


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 29, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Hope you like marathon bosses.



13 rounds 
Oh lordy you'll love the AI for this fight
Nothing says frustration than having one of your party members run head first into Nyx's shield
Then there's Night Queen, god help you if any of your healers get charmed

Had Messiah and Satan for that fight.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

I had Messiah as well. Along with Jack Frost (I always have a Jack Frost. ALWAYS), Helel, Thanatos and Pale Rider.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

Got to the highest level in my first playthrough, then fucked nyx up later on my 2nd try(I didn't know about the different affinities nyx changed into, wound up using my satan and helel combo. Might have gotten a little further if Junpi and Yukari didn't fuck every one over royally ).


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

Nyx's favorite tactic is confusing your healer and having her use Diarahan to restore herself to full health. It's fucking brilliant. I wonder why more bosses don't use that tactic.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got done whipping Fortune and Strength's ass. Longest boss battle thus far. :|| Looking forward to going dry into Nyx's angus.




Scorp A Derp said:


> Rise's voice is awful. Way worse than Fuuka's.



Seriously? I thought Rise had a pretty decent, feminine voice fitting for her age. Fuuka sounds like a fucking emotionless android sometimes.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nyx's favorite tactic is confusing your healer and having her use Diarahan to restore herself to full health. It's fucking brilliant. I wonder why more bosses don't use that tactic.



Oh word? Fuck that noise.

Using Aigis, Mitsuru, and Akihiko with some anti Charm shit now.

I noticed Charm is one of the most overused status elements in the entire game compared to P4.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 30, 2012)

Finished The Journey a few days ago. Can't say I like it. I will give P4 a chance, but I'm probably more a fan of the main series and whatnot.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 30, 2012)

Loving Strange Journey too...I think I was at Sector G. For me it goes like this:

Main Series>Devil Summoner>Persona=DDS>Devil Survivor (only because SRPGs are not my fav genre.)>Haven't played any others so I can't judge yet so they go here


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Nyx's favorite tactic is confusing your healer and having her use Diarahan to restore herself to full health. It's fucking brilliant. I wonder why more bosses don't use that tactic.



B/c most bosses don't have a insta-kill shield
Or the game don't have retarded A.I controlled party members
Or most times they'd get nuked before hand

That's the downside to the Nyx fight, it's not really difficult as so much as needlessly long and other factors really make things unnecessarily tedious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YuljgpSYgD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 30, 2012)

The Nyx fight was pathetically easy. I was primarily a healer while Aigis casted supportive spells and Akihiko and Mitsuru acted like retards as usual. The fight was just long and tedious.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't done this yet but I wonder how the fight would go on the harder difficulties(forget what they were called).


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

It's mostly the same.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> I haven't done this yet but I wonder how the fight would go on the harder difficulties(forget what they were called).



It'd still be the same. Just with one more one-shotting.

The Answer is automatic Hard mode and Erebus was pitiful. Track was pro but the SEES fight was much more difficult (fuck you Yukari and your Myriad Arrows)

You know what was a difficult fight? 

The Knights of Longinus. Nothing says joy than having your party split up while you have two (?) people only. Lances that seal Persona and enemy mechs tanking physical attacks.

You know what bosses would be worse on Hard mode?

The Gold Statues from Eternal Punishment and Nyarlathotep.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Ignored.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2012)

It happens. 

I finished the Journey, and just before work too. I don't really want to do my P3 vs P4 write up right now though but prolly after work. 

Fuck the Answer though, fuck it in it's wet, shitty asshole. Tried it, not doing it, YT'ing it later. Made me realize why I absolutely loathe harder difficulty in RPGs instead of other genres.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, The Answer is fanfiction tier bullshit.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm guessing you guys aren't fond of a challenge.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 30, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> I'm guessing you guys aren't fond of a challenge.



casuals, casuals everywhere


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> I'm guessing you guys aren't fond of a challenge.



If there was a challenge.

Persona 2 EP was harder.

SMT1 & 2 would make most people cry.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

If you want challenge, you play the main SMT series. If you want high school simulators you play Persona 3 & 4. If you want an overall good experience you play Persona 2. If you want to be frustrated by menus and not very good gameplay you player Persona 1.

If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

Is digital devil saga that bad?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

Eh                 .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If you want challenge, you play the main SMT series. If you want high school simulators you play Persona 3 & 4. If you want an overall good experience you play Persona 2. *If you want to be frustrated by menus* and not very good gameplay you player Persona 1.
> 
> If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.



Never had this problem. Well not in the remake. I can rock that system. Never attempted the PS1 version though.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm talking about the PS1 version.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If you want challenge, you play the main SMT series. If you want high school simulators you play Persona 3 & 4. If you want an overall good experience you play Persona 2. If you want to be frustrated by menus and not very good gameplay you player Persona 1.
> 
> If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.



I have played Dark Souls. I isn't afraid of anything. Now I think I'll try my hand at some SMT.. If I can find it. 

And whoa! Relax there. Digital Devil is one of Atlus' better games.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 30, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> I have played Dark Souls. I isn't afraid of anything. Now I think I'll try my hand at some SMT.. If I can find it.



Dark Souls and SMT are totally different. Just because you're good at Dark Souls, which isn't even that hard a game, doesn't mean you'll be good at SMT.



FuutonElemental said:


> And whoa! Relax there. Digital Devil is one of Atlus' better games.



That is actually completely false.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Dark Souls and SMT are totally different. Just because you're good at Dark Souls, which isn't even that hard a game, doesn't mean you'll be good at SMT.



Dark Souls isn't a hard game? Lulz. Real talk though, video games - namely RPG's - simply require time, patience, perseverance, intelligence, and strategy. Unless it is insanely cheap and unfair, I doubt SMT would pose much of a challenge. 





Scorp A Derp said:


> That is actually completely false.



Agree to disagree. I liked both a lot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

Kids these days and their Dark Souls.



> Dark Souls isn't a hard game? Lulz. Real talk though, video games - namely RPG's - simply require time, patience, perseverance, intelligence, and strategy. Unless it is insanely cheap and unfair, I doubt SMT would pose much of a challenge.



>SMT1 & 2
>Next to no Save points
>rare to find healing
>Humans only can level up
>Demons come in mobs and waves
>nigh cryptic levels of trying to find the next plot point
>spam status effects & attacks


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2012)

dark souls just has a hard learning curve, its not unfairly hard for the most part


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2012)

[sp][/sp]
Probably my favorite boss.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

Personally I prefer U.S Ambassador Thor back in SMT1. Just because that whole exchange was just hilarious in a way.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Kids these days and their Dark Souls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is literally the first time I have heard remotely any bashing toward DKS that wasn't related to PvP. Mind almost blown.

Anyway, most of that sounds more inconvenient than anything. Doesn't disprove my original point regardless.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, The Answer is fanfiction tier bullshit.


The story wasn't bothering me actually. 



FuutonElemental said:


> I'm guessing you guys aren't fond of a challenge.



I don't mind a challenge, but harder modes in RPGs are generally cheap and bullshit and require overly obtuse gameplans to progress through or you'll suffer hard. Well, that can be argued for possibly any genre though but it just seems 10x worse in RPGs.

The Answer wouldn't piss me off if it wasn't auto on a harder difficulty.




Scorp A Derp said:


> If you want challenge, you play the main SMT series. If you want high school simulators you play Persona 3 & 4. If you want an overall good experience you play Persona 2. If you want to be frustrated by menus and not very good gameplay you player Persona 1.
> 
> *If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.*



...............wow...


I just got to ask.....


.....why? 

I love DDS, well at least what I played of the first one. I have every intention of finishing that bitch now that I knocked out two of the longest games in my backlog (P3 and 4).



Foxve said:


> Is digital devil saga that bad?



No...not at all. Not to me at least. Hell no.



I'm not really into the SMT series for the challenging gameplay (although I do like it, bullshit punishing parts aside) but I do like the series emphasis on demon/persona collecting and it's darker tone of story telling. Also I love Kaneko's and Soejima's work. I pretty much like the series for it's style.

You could almost say I'm a fan for all the wrong reasons I guess.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 31, 2012)

Fucking Soejima and his inability to draw necks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.



lol that's so out of left field.

DDS is a badass game, I like it better than P3 or P4.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 31, 2012)

DDS' soundtrack is reason enough to buy it. And that's exactly what I will do tomorrow.
Gotta finish SMT II before that, though.

And  at Dark Souls. The game is pretty easy if you're playing it correctly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

Rend, slaughter, devour your enemies! There is no other way to survive!


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> DDS' soundtrack is reason enough to buy it. And that's exactly what I will do tomorrow.
> Gotta finish SMT II before that, though.
> 
> And  at Dark Souls. The game is pretty easy* if you're playing it correctly*.



And that's generally one of my issues with more difficult RPGs and RPGs that are difficult because of unforgiving mechanics, especially when said game doesn't exactly clue you in on how to play "correctly".

Maybe I'm just a pussy, I dunno.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 31, 2012)

Just watched the Megami Tensei OVA. So fucking old-school.

@Esura

Eh, you just grow into it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If you want challenge, you play the main SMT series. If you want high school simulators you play Persona 3 & 4. If you want an overall good experience you play Persona 2. If you want to be frustrated by menus and not very good gameplay you player Persona 1.
> 
> If you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you play DDS.



P2 had a bad battle system and tarot card grinding.  The dungeons were also bland. Sure not as retarded as P1 but really its saving grace was the story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

I never had a problem with Persona 2's old battle system.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 31, 2012)

I need someone to play me online in Persona 4 Arena.....I can't play anyone in Japan without heavy lag- Lil B


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2012)

p2's battle system wasn't bad

tedious and slow sure

but bad, nope.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2012)

That's why I consider it bad. It was tedious and slow.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2012)

I found it no slower than most games of its era.

I will admit card grinding is a bitch from hell, though I never did it, because I'm not a perfectionist and the canon persona can take you through the story. So almost all of my demon contracting was just for the hell of it and hilarious banter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I found it no slower than most games of its era.
> 
> I will admit card grinding is a bitch from hell, though I never did it, because I'm not a perfectionist and the *canon persona can take you through the story*. So almost all of my demon contracting was just for the hell of it and hilarious banter.



In Innocent Sin. Eternal Punishment decides to say fuck you for the next 40+ hours. The Taiwan mafia hidden club Joker fight was complete bullshit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

Because they're completely different beasts difficulty wise. 

Oh Sky Museum.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2012)

you knew damn well what I meant JD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

> Imagines Eternal Punishment with Hard mode



> Any Joker fight and The Police boss fight in the park


----------



## Foxve (Aug 1, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> I need someone to play me online in Persona 4 Arena.....I can't play anyone in Japan without heavy lag- Lil B



Did you import the game or did it come out early? I thought it came out on the 7th of August.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

I assume he imported.

I don't actually get why he imported the Japanese version. Wait a week and you could of gotten the US version which is not only cheaper but has everything the Japanese version has, including Japanese audio and text.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Well sometimes they screw us out of DLC *cough graces f cough* so its hard to take chances without knowing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well sometimes they screw us out of DLC *cough graces f cough* so its hard to take chances without knowing.



Those were licencing issues though, and Namco we are talking about here. Half of the DLC they got out for Arena is available in game, just incredibly difficult to unlock ala usual Arc Sys. I think only glasses and maybe colors aren't and when have we not got color unlocks for a Arc Sys game?

They have no reason to not give us the DLC. The games are 1:1 in content.


Speaking of Persona 4 though. The Blu-ray for Persona 4 anime will not have Japanese audio for fear of reverse importation. That said, they have all the old English VAs for it, even the old Chie and Teddie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

DVD releases will have it though but still kinda disheartening for someone like me.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Did you import the game or did it come out early? I thought it came out on the 7th of August.



Imported- Lil B



Esura said:


> I assume he imported.
> 
> I don't actually get why he imported the Japanese version. Wait a week and you could of gotten the US version which is not only cheaper but has everything the Japanese version has, including Japanese audio and text.



I'm a youtube partner so I wanted to get early footage- Lil B


----------



## scerpers (Aug 1, 2012)

Fatlas and their region locking.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Doom85 (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of Persona 4 though. The Blu-ray for Persona 4 anime will not have Japanese audio for fear of reverse importation. That said, they have all the old English VAs for it, even the old Chie and Teddie.



That really sucks, granted if they're getting all the original dub cast I'm fine with that option (just pray Steven Foster isn't directing.....), but I'd prefer having both tracks as options obviously. Still, I'll stick with getting the BRs. Seriously, how much sales would Japan even lose, I figured all the singles would be out by now and sales are most important in that initial week of release anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2012)

Grasping his marked right arm, Tatsuya falls to his knees, crouches and starts trembling. 

>The Faceless God: You see. A maddening hatred. A burning agony! A sadness that makes you want to tear your chest open and pry it out! This is all what you wished for. Surrender yourself and become happy. 

Nyarlathotep, best SMT villain by far.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 4, 2012)

[sp]Nyarlathotep has pretty much been confirmed to be in P4A[/sp]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2012)

Atlus, I better be fighting Umr At Tawil by next year


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 6, 2012)

So are P1 and P2 in the same general timeline? It looks like it's about 1980 or 90s depending on the settings and how P1 chars age through P2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> So are P1 and P2 in the same general timeline? It looks like it's about 1980 or 90s depending on the settings and how P1 chars age through P2.



P2 is a direct sequel to P1.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Tatsuya's Really Fhtagn Adventures Part 1:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interestingly enough, Shiori is living in the same place as Maya and Ulala, Lunar Palace in Kounan. She lives by herself in such a big place and urges Tatsuya to make himself comfortable, showing him his room and the room with a TV he might want to use. Tatsuya says nothing and his long shadow that falls on the floor tells the story of his state of mind - confusion, rejection and, last of all, solitude. He does his things by himself and plans to disappear, like a shadow in the dark. But Shiori won't let him. What happened ten years ago makes this not only his story, but -their- story.

We're at Club Zodiac now! Shiori approaches Anna and gives her a card from her notebook, with her full name and profession - police officer. Above the writing is her photo, showing a blunt face she doesn't like.

Shiori introduces herself as working for the juvenile department of the Kounan Police, but Anna tries to avoid her, saying she only came to go to the toilet. Shiori's words, however, make her stop and turn. She came to tell her something, yet Anna seems to misunderstand. Shiori then reminds us of Anna's past as an athlete, her subsequent fall out of grace and her efforts to find a place where she belongs.

Back to the present, Anna finds out that the guy whose car hit her, Kaneda Taisuke, has been killed. Shiori notes this is the first time Anna's expressionless face, unfitting for age, shows a bit of life. She has an alibi and they both know, but what Shiori wants is to find out whether Anna has heard about the JOKER; she hands her a piece of paper with the words "You're next." Anna doesn't seem to know anything and Shiori explains the whole curse and mentions that a similar paper was found in Kaneda's house. It seems the JOKER always sends a note like this, unbelievably enough, just as the rumours say. Anna realises they think she wanted that dude dead but tells them to do it themselves next time. (really unsure about this sentence though)

Anna then realises that the address on the paper is Shiori's and shows, as the latter duly notes, her second expression of the day. Shiori confesses she actually gave JOKER her own name, making Anna lose her cool exterior, and asks Anna is she has tried to calling her own number. Even though it wouldn't normally connect, it did now and despite the silence someone had certainly answered. When Anna wants to find out why Shiori used her own name, she answers that she couldn't have possibly used someone else's and starts bombarding her with questions (how was it for you? does the JOKER only kill other people? doesn't he ask for a reward? have you ever seen his figure? could his hair look like a lion's mane? didn't he look around 27-28-years old?) All these questions make Anna retreat into herself again and she tells Shiori to just ask the JOKER himself, because if he's real, then he'll come to kill her and basically refuses to get involved.

After some introspection (sensing anxiety in Anna, remembering photos of the murder victims, thinking about unveiling the JOKER's true self), Shiori decides to solve the case with her own strength. She then confronts the blond man about the VIP floor; he tries to trick her, saying it's being renovated, new owner, etc, but Shiori subtly threatens him about suspending the club's business, until he decides to let her in.

Small explanation here about this type of clubs that would normally close at midnight, but they now last until the morning and host a lot of shady business, etc. The man gives her two keys and she gives him her business card, instructing him to announce her over the phone if someone else wants to go to the VIP floor and to call sergeant Suou in case she doesn't get out until morning. Shiori gets ready to go, pondering that even though she doesn't know what's beyond the door, she does know -him-. Just as she's about to leave, Anna comes again and finds out that the victims were only targeted when they were alone, which is obviously Shiori's strategy. Anna believes her and when she's instructed to go home, mentions detective Suou. If he'll come that night, Anna is to tell him what he told Shiori and explain anything he might not understand. This is when no.501 is first mentioned, since Suou doesn't think Anna would have tried to contact him.

After this, Shiori enters the VIP floor which she realises was supposed to be a secret as long as no.501 was here. This is a place only influential customers can use, having been bought by the Taiwanese mafia. Walking along the gaudy walls, Shiori calls her own number and the phone rings five times until someone picks up. It seems the rumours were true after all. She finally reminds him to kill Minashiro Shiori and decides to uncover his identity the same night.

Also some extra stuff they didn't include: 1. Shiori acts kind towards Tatsuya, no-nonsense towards Anna (in the beginning) and towards the blond man whose name escapes me. 2. The shadow thing is namedropped a couple of times in the beginning in relation to Tatsuya; the second one is rather interesting, "like a shadow lost in the dark, together with the sunset". 3. Shiori likes observing and mentioning Anna's facial expressions; I tried to capture that, but seeing how this is a rather shitty summary, I couldn't really reproduce her way of talking. It's kind of funny though, the way she's like "aha, another expression" 4. I really like Tadashi's writing style and it makes me think Persona 2 would make a pretty cool full-length novel. By the way, does anyone know the author of the two or so novels? 5. Forgot to mention that Club Zodiac was Kasugayama's before Taiwan took over, but eh, we knew that. 6. Shiori is pretty awesome but fuck does she have a lot of inner thoughts about stuff we already know.




Shiori: "Thank you. I'll only dance until morning. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If I survive, that is."


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Tatsuya's Reflections (Aka Nyarlathotep can go eat a dick)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, time for Tatsuya POV! (had more than four hours of sleep this time and it shows)
This time we're in the garage of the Suou family. That one scene from the ending of IS reappears and confirms it's the moment Tatsuya remembered everything - him belonging to the Other Side, what had happened there and, of course, his dear friends: Maya, Yukki, Eikichi, Lisa; Jun too...Their vows, the friends he had been separated from, he was looking at them and Maya...Maya was smiling at him and talking.
>Are you all right? You're not hurt, are you? 
>Sorry, I'm a bit of a scatterbrain. 
>Oh...hey, have we met before?
Tatsuya remembers the promise he had made with Jun, that he'd protect that smile. And yet, he had failed. The first time, ten years before; the second time, in -his- world; the third time... Full of remorse, This Side's Tatsuya ran away and decided to go to sleep.
>If I don't see anything, if I don't hear anything, if I don't feel anything, without destroying the peaceful life everyone's gained... maybe then will I feel at ease.
Nevertheless, -he- couldn't overlook that.
>Something's voice: Run away from your sin, it's all right if you hide. But you surely know what is going to happen to this world. Oh, puppet pulled by the strings of fate, no one can run away from the jaws of the soul's darkness. I'll be waiting. I'll be waiting...
>In my dream, -he- branded my right hand with a mark. Tracing the sin, a mark of someone possessed by shadows.
Tatsuya decides there's only one thing he has to do: fight them by himself. He's the only one -he- can do what he likes to. But he won't let -him- hurt Maya or the world his friends are living in. And even then, it won't be easy; that is why Tatsuya is willing to give everything he's got in exchange for burning -his- entire world to ashes. That is the only way he'll be able to redeem himself.
This Side's Tatsuya's phone suddenly rings; it's not his brother, but he remarks that the relationship between them is the same on both Sides. The call is from Anna. He knew that This Side's Tatsuya hangs out with her, but he is now the Tatsuya of the Other Side. He can't reply to her either. It takes 10, 20, 30 calls until he has no other choice but to answer. He's borrowed this body, so he'll contact Anna too.
Anna is worried because she thought Tatsuya had been in an accident. She had been waiting for This Side's Tatsuya at Zodiac and now answers with relief and doesn't blame him for anything. The only one who can hear this kind of voice is This Side's Tatsuya, because Anna is his precious friend, like the ones Other Side Tatsuya had; this thought makes Tatsuya's heart hurt.
Anna tells him about the strange detective woman who gave JOKER her own name, then went to the VIP floor and asked Nakamura (blond guy, aha!) to contact Tatsuya's brother in case she doesn't get out until morning. Anna advises Tatsuya to stay at home because she's going to check on things. Hearing her say the JOKER's name is quite shocking to Tatsuya though, especially after fighting her on the Other Side. However...
>Don't do it, Yoshizaka. Don't go in under any circumstance. I will. I'm going to the club right now. Don't get close to the JOKER.
Anna is suprised by hearing Tatsuya call her by her last name, but decides to listen to him. He's worried both about her and the other woman; getting worried about using the right name will have to wait.
Tatsuya recalls how on the Other Side his best friend Jun's memories got distorted by -him- and how he donned the JOKER mask. But Jun protected their last promise, gave up his memories of the Other Side and started living peacefully on This Side as Kashihara Jun. Not Jun, but someone else has become This Side's JOKER, repeating the murders all over again as -his- pawn. Tatsuya remembers the last stanza of the Oracle of Maiya and realises the same thing is going to happen to This Side too because -he- knew from the very beginning what decision they were going to take. Concerned about Anna's words, Tatsuya grabs his helmet and, in the dark of the night, heads on his bike towards the city, resolving the destroy -his- imperfect petty tricks and, lastly, -him- too.
Random stuff!
- Tatsuya inner monologue in the beginning is really, really sad and full of regret. Having it voiced would have been amazing. 
- I'm happy we got to see Tatsuya and Anna talk to each other, even though it's the wrong Tatsuya; seeing them take care of each other is really nice 
- the Japanese term for scatterbrain is fucking impossible - おっちょこちょい - occhokochoi. Seriously, Japan. 
- the Voice likes using old Japanese and my dumb got the best of me at some point, so I couldn't understand whether it's telling Tatsuya to wait or saying it will wait. Pic related 
- ok, who else thought Shiori was talking about Suou dad? Because I definitely did. It does tie several subplots nicely though. 
- two major emotions: love and concern for his friends and big sis and sheer and utter hatred towards Nyarl. The way Tatsuya oscillates between the two is quite powerful 
>His petty tricks of messing with the laws of cause and effect are imperfect, so I'm going to rip them to shreds. 
>And lastly, him too...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Part 3: Byahkee Rock


*Spoiler*: __ 



As soon as Tatsuya arrives at Zodiac, he is greeted by Anna, who runs towards him slightly dragging her right foot behind. He's obviously displeased that she's still there but Anna apologises and explains everything. As soon as she stops talking, Nakamura, an aquaintance of This Side's Tatsuya intervenes and mentions both Katsuya and Shiori. Tatsuya asks for the key and the whole story. Nakamura says he told him everything and how he was instructed to call the detective in case someone gets in. Tatsuya says it's ok if he doesn't call; he takes the woman's card from the counter and memorises her name and phone number. The next moment, he quickly takes the card and burns it to ashes. Nakamura thinks it's a trick and even the eyes on Anna's unmovable face are wide open: they couldn't see Apollo's arm. When Tatsuya asks for the key, Nakamura hands it nervously, saying it's the only spare he's got; he forgot the other one in the staff room. Tatsuya then goes behind the counter and takes a wooden sword, because, hey, this is that kind of club. This Side's Tatsuya knew Nakamura used it for self-defense, and, obviously, so did the Other Side's Tatsuya. Nakamura panics when he realises Tatsuya wants to go after the JOKER; Tatsuya then mentions things might get troublesome if it's the same as the Other Side and Nakamura just doesn't understand anything anymore. 

When he wants to leave, though, Anna confronts him about things getting rather strange; he silently compliments her sharp woman's intuition, thinking she's got things half right. However, it's only natural to have suspicions. This Side's Tatsuya is more open towards them. In a clumsy imitation, Tatsuya tries to laugh it off. But still, this is not like him. Anna understands though and doesn't move, so the only thing Tatsuya can still do is tell her the truth. 

>I am me. Is there anyone else you can see here? 

So he does, explaining about the wound on the back of the Other Side him that has started appearing on This Side too, a sign that the two worlds are beginning to merge. Anna listens without laughing, raising her eyes to him. She's tall for a girl, but even so, she's still a head shorter than him. Tatsuya tells her it's dangerous and urges her to go back home. Anna lowers her gaze and wonders if that person will get killed, saying she told her terrible things. Tatsuya has no idea what she's talking about, but doesn't want to hurt her. It's not her responsibility that things got this way. It's the other person's. He comforts her, saying he came specifically not to let her die. Anna worries about Tatsuya's plans, but he answers he has to pay for his sin. 

Nakamura asks him to stop ruining the club and to take care of his precious sword. Tatsuya decides to enter the VIP floor and promises himself he won't let anyone hurt anymore and that this time he will end it all. He notices how Zodiac's corridors are now done Chinese-style compared to the cheap constellation patterns on the Other Side. He's attacked by several monsters he's never seen before: neither bats, nor bees or ants. Ghastly creatures that inspire uneasiness.The demons start making sounds, and all Tatsuya can understand is "Biyakii", "Baiakuhee", "Ia ia Hastur", but he realises they belong to -him-. When the demons die, they turn into a violent burst of foam similar to dry ice, leaving behind a terrible smell. No time to complain though; he needs the other key from the staff room. He takes care not to break anything, for Nakamura's sake. As soon as he sees the staff room he runs towards it. He can hear faint music from the inside, and thinks that Shiori might be in there, but he's not sure whether she's still alive. He knocks but there's no sign that the door is open; bringing the key was a good idea. Another secret room, but no Shiori inside. A normal detective wouldn't make it this far and Tatsuya is also bothered that the only police force member that she wanted to be contacted was his brother.Something's not right...no way, what if there's a connection between the police and the JOKER? 

As he approaches the table with the key, dirty tentacles extend towards him accompanied by a nauseating stench that fills the entire room. Tatsuya hasn't seen this kind of demon before either. Somehow, the demons from This Side look more grotesque than the ones on the Other Side. Bad taste. 

>Ia! SHUB-NIGGURATH! 

Like an octopus, like a twisted tree, its body spews a viscous liquid from countless mouths and its fangs make all kinds of sounds. Its black goat legs complete an appearance that would drive an ordinary person insane. Before Tatsuya kills the demon, we listen to his inner thoughts about the collective unconscious (...really Tatsuya, this is not the time). There's stuff we already know, about archetypes, etc. Gods and demons do not dwell in heaven or in the underworld, but in the hearts of humans. Personae train both the body and the soul. The fact that he can expertly use the sword and is not afraid is thanks to his Persona. Gods and demons aren't the only archetypes that sleep inside people's hearts. If the collective unconscious is the place where the hearts of all humans are reborn, perhaps master swordmen and gun experts and even he can enter somewhere. (not sure about this one, but kind of fits when we're thinking about historic figures?) 

>However, you and I are unnecessary existences on This Side. Shall we go back? 

Tatsuya is already in a hurry; he has to end it soon or the stench of the demon will make him suffocate. 

>No matter how many Personae I use, if I can't breathe, I'm dead. 

He somehow manages to get rid of that thing and flies out of the room. If Nakamura sees the state of this room he'll start yelling but Tatsuya gave his best. He only wishes This Side's him won't get all the blame. 

>Tatsuya used the VIP floor key 

Notes and stuff.
- was it mentioned in the original that Anna was dragging her foot behind? Because reading that was sad and unexpected. 
- Nyarl's new demons accurately look like eldritch abominations (described them a bit when Tatsuya first meets those winged demons) and finding out how they die was pretty interesting 
- I realised I forgot to correct their names/ what they said too. So I think it's Byakhee or something. 
- Tatsuya calls that first fight "warming up" 
- that second tentacle demon is literally described to smell like night soil, but I couldn't quite figure out how to add that he smelled like shit, so yeah. Also, his descriptions was pretty detailed; makes me wish we could see Persona 2 in HD 
- I know I've said it before and that no one cares, but I really like the friendship between Anna and Tatsuya; it's refreshing to see that a boy and a girl can be close without anything romantic between them


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh goodness look at the  *Inhuman screams, flailing limbs and mind rending feelings*

It's Tatsuya's Fhtagn Adventures! Part 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



>This dream again...I'm fed up with it. 

Lately, investigating no.501 after work has also meant almost sleepless nights for Shiori. Even now, leaning on a wall of the VIP floor, she can see the golden butterfly fluttering about the round chamber encircled by pillars. He seems more fragile than usual, but she doesn't know why. The butterfly then turns into a mask-wearing man who always only asks for her name. She has seen it many times in the past because her older brother had pestered her to try a strange incantation. As usual, the butterfly disappears and the masked man shows himself. His voice, neither that of a woman nor that of a man is hard to hear and his shape is flickering: you can see through him. What's more, the red tinge between the pillars moves more erratically than usual. 

>No matter how many times you ask me, I won't tell you anything. 

No one will believe her, even though she says the truth. She saw it. What she wants to know is his name, if the rumour that he's Sudou Tatsuya is true. The culprit of those serial killing ten years before is the son of the minister of foreign affairs, Sudou Tatsuzou. That means Sudou Tatsuya was identified by a policeman. Yet there's no proof of that. She wants to prove that the JOKER and the criminal from ten years ago are the same person and to discover his whereabouts. It took her ten years to get to this point. 

The dream and memories become mixed up. 
She uses the key and turns the knob. The door opens silently, the lights are off and on the dark dance floor is the shadow of a tall person holding a circular weapon, similar to a katana. She aims her gun next to the shadow's head and raises her voice, asking him to drop his weapon. 

>Shadow: Miyashiro Shiori, huh. 

She warns him again and the shadow stiffens a little but lets go of its weapon which Shiori kickst away. She tells him to put his hands behind his head and to get on his knees and the shadow silently complies. She can't let her guard down. The victims aren't only executed; they can also be bitten to death.She doesn't know what kind of other weapons he might be holding and if he shows even the slightest hint of resistance, she's going to shoot. 

But truth is, she knos that even if no.501 is the culprit, he won't be judged; he's crazy, so he'll be institusionalised and countless months will pass until he leaves the hospital. He'll then be left free again in this corrupt world without receiving any kind of punishment. In this country, insane people who commit crimes do not undergo a trial. This kind of persons are considered mentally unsound until the very end. They won't be treated as culprits. 

Using bindings on them has been done countless times, yet human rights activists opposed. Then what about the rights of the victims? What happens to the stolen rights of the mourning family who one day suddenly lose their ordinary but happy life? 
The aggressor wasn't in a right state of mind. They are not fully accountable for their acts 
A lost future with our loved ones. 

>Shadow: Are you crying? 
>Shiori: M-my eyes tend to water when I'm tensed! 

The shadow tells her the weapon is just a wooden sword but Shiori wants to find out his identity. He calls himself Suou Tatsuya and she realises the 17-18-year old boy does resemble sergeant Suou. However, she's confused. Is he his son? Why is he here? Is he the JOKER? She asks for proof and notices Tatsuya refers to himself as if his wallet belonged to a different person. Shiori finds his driving license and is finally sure that Tatsuya is who he says he is, even though there's something different between the boy in the photo and the one in front of her. It's the eyes. There's something about this boy's eyes. It's like they suck you in. Do children have this kind of look? Resignation and understanding, he seems detached... Answering her questions, Tatsuya explains that he knows her name thanks to the business card and seems surprised that she knows his father. 

Shiori still thinks Tatsuya has something to do with JOKER, but he assures her that all he found out was from Anna and that, at this rate, Shiori might actually get killed by him. 

>About that note? If you get it, then please leave right now. 
>You don't get it, with that gun... 

Tatsuya doesn't manage to finish his words because a fruit knife comes from the wall next to them and aims for the back of Shiori's head. Luckily enough, Tatsuya is really fast and he manages to grab her and hold her close. The ten centimetres long blade has gone through the entirety of the wall. Shiori is amazed by both the unknown person's force and by Tatsuya's speed. 

>How long have you been there? 
>Voice: From the very beginning, stuuu-pid. 

The man's voice is right behind her and no.501 proudly boasts to his alcohol bottle how he was about thinking how to kill the woman but got interrupted. Shiori realises she had been alone in the dark with him until Tatsuya came, even though she had made sure there was no one else in the hall. Shivers run down her spine. Without a moment's delay, Shiori takes her gun and points it towards the new other man. 

>The face from ten years ago hasn't changed at all. There's no mistake, this is the man. The boy who stood besides Takuya's defiled body...That insane smile, impossibly to forget. As expected, this guy was no.501. Sudou Tatsuya...I finally found you. 

>Sudou: Ihi! So we meet again for the first time, stupid brat. The voices told me everything, about you and about the Other side. 

He tramples the sofa in the middle of the floor and throws out his chest, taking a gulp from the dangling bottle of dry gin. His mane of unkempt hair, with patient clothes from some hospital, and a coat hanging on his shoulders; it all makes for a bizarre outfit. There's a Japanese blade in his hand and Shiori thinks this is reason enough to arrest him. Tatsuya however heads towards Sudou without a hint of fear and before Shiori realises what's going on, he's holding the wooden sword she had kicked away. Confused, she steps back. 

T: So you're This Side's JOKER.. Sudou Tatsuya. That's something -he-'d do. 

Shiori realises the two had met before, but Sudou also said this was the first time. Who's -he-? 

>S: You've changed, you've changed. Until that person awakens huuh. I'm not the real JOKER, you know. You should be the one who knows this beest. 
>T: That's right. Jun isn't a filthy murderer like you. You're Sudou Tatsuya. You can't replace JOKER. 
>S: Hyaha! Is that so...It's exactly so. That person wouldn't show such a filthy face. Thanks, stupid brat. There's a mask, you knooow, JOKER's mask. 

Sudou chuckles and takes another gulp from the bottle. Alcohol drips down his neck, soaking his blood-stained clothes. That person...Replacement for JOKER...Shiori wonders what the two actually know. Tatsuya actually encourages Sudou to start over, saying it is not too late. Shiori, however, reminds him the man is a criminal, a crazy one at that. She knows she isn't speaking from the position of a detective anymore, but she can't help it. Even if Sudou is rehabilitated, Takuya won't come back. Her outburst surprises Tatsuya, but he has not time to comment on that because Sudou starts his speech.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Part 4.5


*Spoiler*: __ 



>S: You know the first law of thermodynamics, right? The energy of the universe is constant. only the shape differs. That's how it is. Me and him have the same destiny. If one's happy, the other one will have bad luck. You, you eat, don't you? If you can't eat it all, you throw it away, don't you? Just like that, there are people who die because they have nothing to eat. E'rrywhere in the world, you know. Yeah, now you get it. The voices are coool huh. Voices. That woman's little brother, you know, he was your replacement. 
>T: My...replacement? 
>S: You changed destiny that day because you ran away. In exchange, he got killed by me. Get it? 

Tatsuya and Shiori listen to his story without tearing their eyes from one another. Takuya was that boy's replacement...? 

>Listen, the phone. I'll kill Amano Maya. 

As soon as Sudou says this, Shiori see the shape of a crimson man rising from Tatsuya's body at the same time with Sudou's black one. Both shadows violently lock their swords and clash in a similar manner above Tatsuya's and Sudou's heads. They're surrounded by flames. 

>S: This is JOKER, the Persona born from your sin! What do you think, it looks just like you! Hyahahahahahahahha! 
>T: Dare to lay one finger on Maya and I'll certainly find you and kill you. No matter what, no matter what world you're in! 
>S: Whose fault is it that that woman died, haah? Whose fault is it that the Other Side got blown off huh! 
>T: Shut up! 
>S: You killed everyone. Poor thing, just like me. Look at it, look at my Persona's happy face! Loser! Murderer!! 
>T: Sudouuu! 
>S: Good, be angry! Get even more angry and get drowned in the voices too! Voices, voices! Vooooiceeeesss!! 

Sudou disappears. 

Stopping in the middle of the burnt floor, surrounded by smoke, Tatsuya slumps his shoulders as water from the sprinklers rains over him. In front of them is Sudou's sword. 

>In the rain, a lonely silhouette recalling a lover lost long ago . A lonely figure...A lonely figure, as if cut off from a painting holding that title. Perhaps what I caught a glimpse of earlier was nothing but a dream. 

Sudou ran away and since then, Tatsuya has remained still. Shiori silently approaches him and eventually he picks up Sudou's sword and grumbles. 

>T: Your little brother's name was... 
>S: Takuya. If he were alive, he'd be the same age as you. 
>T: When did he die.. 
>S: On a humid summer night. On X day X month, ten years ago. On the grounds of a temple from Rengedai. I was the one who found him. Sudou threw Takuya's head in a bush and ran away. >T: On that day...how could this happen... 

Tatsuya looks miserable and Shiori thinks he resembles the golden retriever she and Takuya raised when their mother got angry. But this boy isn't a dog raised by people. She sees in him a wounded lion separated from his pack... Shiori then tells him how the only other persons to see Sudou were Tatsuya's dad and one other policeman. Tatsuya's dad however was considered too dangerous so we all know what happened. She wants to stop talking, but she also wants to exchange information and work with him. Shiori feels that if she doesn't do this, she will fall into an endless hell. 

The boy in front of her barely manages to stand on a hedge as thin as the blade of the sword he's holding. It really isn't right for such a young boy to wear this kind of expression. Shiori then confesses that she only found the truth about his father recently and that she had resented him all that time. He was the very reason she had decided to become a detective. Now, though, she knew he was a splendid policeman. Shiori apologises that Tatsuya and his family had to bear the sin for protecting her from Sudou. It's regrettable... 

>It's regrettable... 
Shiori realises that the one to open the hardened door of his heart isn't her, but Maya. 

>I'm sorry. What Sudou said was true. It's my fault your brother died... 

Even at that time she still hadn't understood how heavy burden of his sin was. 

Notes and stuff 

- ok where do I begin. Please don't take the entirety of this translation as extrmely accurate or whatever. Sometimes I still had problems with syntax and some kanji (hard to read!), so yeah 
- I feel the need to address Sudou's voices first because I burst into laughter every time he mentioned them, especially "The voices are coool huh. Voices."; he doesn't actually say voices in Japanese - he talks about denpa (electromagnetic waves); but it fits, because denpa is used for people who are, well, out of it and, in the beginning, for those who claimed they could hear voices. 
- how old is Persona-sama and who started it? Sounds like an urban legend, but there's got to be a starting point. Also, Shiori seems to have the potential, yet she doesn't want it. Heh. 
- also, nice information about Phil's voice 
- when Shiori first meets Tatsuya, she actually tells him he's violated the Swords and Firearms Control Law 
- her inner monologue following that, about crazy killers and their rights was long as fuck and it kind of sounded like Tadashi was criticising Japan...(Shiori says "in this country" several times) 
- almost forgot, before that was something about bullets, their number and speed, but all those terms kind of lost me, sorry. I just hope Atlus will pick EPP up one day because this scenario needs a translator with actual experience 
- she's also surprised Tatsuya can see her crying in the darkness (perhaps thanks to Apollo?)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Part 5: Being Papa Suou is suffering


*Spoiler*: __ 



This part is pretty uneventful, but we get some insight into Suou dad's and Shiori's thoughts.
The following day, at Aoba Park, Shiori gives a middle-aged security guard the recording she made the previous day. Suou dad listens in amazement. It's only natural. Shiori wouldn't have believed it either had she not seen Tatsuya's and Sudou's Personae. The voice recorder holds Tatsuya's Tatsuya's words about the Other Side and about what might happen on This Side and Shiori mentally apologises for breaking her promise of silence. Suou dad is stumped when he hears about Personae, but if rumours come true, then...
Shiori takes out a lucky charm from her police ID card - it's a student card Tatsuya gave her which is said to protect one from JOKER; it has lately become a rumour among students and, truth be told, Sudou hasn't approached her since then. But no matter how you put it, it still sounds unbelievable. Adults need their adult reasoning. She then tells Suou to see it for himself at Parabellum, which, according to rumours, sells this kind of things.
Shiori then talks a lot about guns (seriously, Tadashi, stop it) and mentions she's got a big gun because obeying the rules won't help protect her against Persona and demon users. Suou is amazed that that's the real thing. So yeah, she's going all out.
They talked during lunch break and Shiori feels sorry she kept him so long, but now they need to return to the main point. She tells Suou Tatsuya is still pursuing Sudou and that he's the only one who can do something. He believes that since he's the only one to get his memories back, he has to do something. However...Suou asks her about Katsuya. Katsuya doesn't know anything yet but it seems he's heading Maya's way. Tatsuya told her he doesn't want his family and friends from the Other Side to get involved, so he left home. Shiori thinks this is something the police, and not a child, should do. On the other hand, they both know the police can't be trusted.
Suou wonders about Togashi, but Shiori replies he's linked to Sudou Tatsuzou. It's obvious that Director Shimazu will hinder the investigation in order not to secure Sudou Tatsuya.
Clutching his head in his hand, Suou suddenly looks ten years older. Knowing that until this very day, he has to be legally supervised for participating in criminal activities after having been betrayed by his best friend must be painful. Somehow, this man still believes in Togashi.
Shiori says that right now, the only one who can defeat Sudou and protect the world is Tatsuya and admits that what she is saying is selfish. However, she can't let him carry this heavy by himself; she will support him as much as she can. Tatsuya needs the help of an adult who knows what is going on.
Even if killing Sudou might be called self-defense, it's still killing. No matter what kind of horrible person is the other one, the fact that he has taken someone's life will remain in Tatsuya's heart forever. Shiori decides that she won't let him do it alone and will share the burden.
She's worried that Suou won't let Tatsuya do his thing. Suou rises and the look of pain disappears from his eyes. He has chosen to watch over the son who is fighting against such a cruel destiny. Suou leaves Tatsuya to Shiori and says he'll talk to his wife and abandon the investigation. Shiori thanks him and bows deeply: now it's going to be a bit easier for Tatsuya to move. He's a kid who stands out though - it would be better if they removed any unneccessary obstacles, seeing that he's going to move all around the city.
Suou blames himself for his own carelessness and the way it affected his sons. He apologises to Shiori and says that in order to protect his family, he had to submit to Tatsuzou's threats. And now look at the situation she's in...
>The growing connections around Tatsuya look like an insane mandala of models a spiteful artist drew just to laugh at him. At first glance, each person seems disconnected, but, passing by someone else, they draw a map of similar relations. What about us, who unknowingly string our names together in there, what conclusion awaits us after these ten years? >All the unbearable loss and despair, all the piled up feelings of sadness and anger, no one was ready for them. But there is still enough time to rise and stand straight. Don't dare make fun of humans.
Shiori, however, says she would have done the same thing as Suou had she been in his place. Besides, she is now glad to have joined the police. She met Tatsuya and is now able to lend a hand to the children who unfortunately commited sins without knowing the rotten society created by adults. Shiori wishes for a world where children like Tatsuya can live smiling. That is obviously an adult's job. A woman announces that a blimp from the Air Museum is up in the sky and a man notes that the rumour was true after all. They both go to see it. Even though Shiori and Suou can't see it, they've also become sure that the rumour became true. Speaking of which, just a bit earlier she had head a fire engine's siren. Shiori doesn't know why, but she has a feeling Tatsuya is riding on that blimp.
>Shiori: Please do it to the very end, Tatsuya...So you won't have any regrets afterwards.
this one was short; contrary to popular opinion Suou dad had no idea about Persona and whatever.
It's kind of sad that he never managed to reconcile with his old friend and still being under supervision is shitty.
Shiori is pretty obsessed with the idea of adulthood; I tried to put in every reference she made about this being an adult's job, adults being better at this, etc etc; there's also a line in the beginning, when she breaks her promise - "Sorry, Tatsuya, adults are all right with telling lies."
did I mention she calls Tatsuya "Tatsuya-kun?"
important when it comes to the timeline - this happens in autumn (Shiori mentions the autumn breeze)
Shiori carries the awesome gun in her coat and shows it to Suou who promptly asks her to hide it again
Suou was eating anpan and drinking milk


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

This part is brought to you by the number 6 and the Letter A as in Angst


*Spoiler*: __ 



A couple of hours later, Tatsuya returns to Lunar Palace. He announces this out loud, even though he knows Shiori is still at work, but entering someone else's house without saying anything would feel strange. He heads straight for the shower to wash the salty ocean water off. Tatsuya knows that killing Sudou isn't the end. Maya hasn't given up either. It seems that she followed his and Sudou's trail together with Katsuya, Ulala and the others. He hoped they'd give up after saving Yoshizaka in the clock tower and finding out about the emblem rumour...but it was naive of him to think this. That warning itself was just like adding more fuel to the fire. Tatsuya muses on what happened with Anna, Jun and Sudou and regrets the fact that even though he didn't want to involve anyone, Jun still got caught in all that and remembered his face. -He- must be already planning his next move. Tatsuya's sure he still hasn't departed one milimetre from the line -he-'s drawn. Getting out of the shower, Tatsuya puts on the jeans Shiori got him and his suit in the dryer goes to his room, throwing himself onto the only piece of furniture, the sofa. Even though the room is bare, he's thankful that he's got a place to sleep and from where he could rush to Maya's place in case something happens. This is more than enough. 

On the other hand, he doesn't want to involve Shiori in this anymore, but can't stop himself from remembering about her little brother, who was killed in his place. He was killed ten years ago, on the same day him and Maya were locked in the Araya shrine on the Other Side. Stuff we already know about the Other Side, they lost, Maya was revived in a new world where they had to rewrite history, so their meeting ten years ago was erased. Shiori's little brother was killed in order to fill that hole. Tatsuya understands now. Realising how history was changed is a present from -him-. 

>Damn it! God damn it! 

He pulls his hair. Tatsuya loathes -him-. 

>Unforgivable. I want to kill him. I want to put an end to it. 

He digs his nails in the mark left by -him- on his right hand. 
The sudden sound of a phone ringing makes him return to his senses. The answering machine's response message is a tired voice similar to Maya's. It's from a certain phone from Shiori's room. But this is strange. The one who answered doesn't talk, but he doesn't hang up either; he's just silent. The door is slightly ajar and Tatsuya approaches it when an unexpected male voice starts whispering into the phone, asking Shiori to make contact with Katsuya. The phone call and its message give Tatsuya a bad feeling. Jumping to his feet, he barges into Shiori's room and turns on the TV. 

On the Other Side, -he- sent various people to their own destruction by turning rumours into reality and bringing anxiety among the population. Playing with the JOKER rumour, especially since Tatsuya defeated Sudou, is a declaration that he will mess up This Side too. Rumours and news are now a clue of -his- involvement. He changes channels and sees Wang Long Chizuru who is talking about kegare and states that envy, hatred and the JOKER curse are no good because people will be turned themselves into JOKER. Tatsuya is in shock. The TV announcer realises that JOKER does not select any particular individuals. Tatsuya's heart starts beating violently and all the hairs on his body stand up. The memories from the Other Side and the knowledge of what has awakened on This Side start flying through his at a dizzying speed and he finally understands the meaning of Sudou's last words and of the earlier incident with the answering machine. The man who called knew both that Shiori had contacted JOKER and what Chizuru had mentioned. He was also implicitly warning her of the danger of becoming a JOKER. Tatsuya has no idea who he was, but that man knows what is going on. But he can't deal with it alone. That's why he asked her to contact his brother. Shiori told him she managed to mislead the police officers involved in the Sudou investigation, so perhaps this man is part of the police too. 

Tatsuya calls Shiori, thinking that, even at the best of times, the JOKER still attracts society's attention. When this TV programme is broadcasted, it will become a rumour in the blink of an eye. It's only a matter of time until JOKER will appear all over the city. Normal people would laugh at this programme. But what happens when a reknown fortuneteller talks about it? There will obviously be many people who will decide that this is either laughable or plausible. Directly transmitted from people to people, anxiety and anger will spread like an epidemic and will end up substituting reality. This way, people destroyed the Other Side when curses became common knowledge, all according to -his- plans. The same thing is happening on This Side too. Shiori isn't answering and the earlier message still bothers him. Tatsuya returns to his room, grabs Sudou's sword and flies out of Shiori's house. He has to find her before she kills anyone. 

Notes and stuff:
- the Maya voice thing confused the hell out of me in the beginning, because I thought Tatsuya was actually talking about her answering machine 
- the part where he gets really angry at Nyarl came all of a sudden and it was rather distressing; almost sounded like he was getting hysterical 
- who's the mystery man? Togashi perhaps? 
- pic related is the announcer, they actually bothered to give him a face 
- he's fighting and killing people with Sudou's sword...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Part 7: Rage against the unspeakable void


*Spoiler*: __ 



Two days later, at the laboratory 

>Maya still hasn't given up... 

Tatsuya barges into what looks like a security room, and notices that the guards have already been beaten up and the alarm and surveillance equipment cut off. No wonder he was able to get in so easily. Next to the fallen guard are three coins. He only knows one person who can use them like this: that suspicious looking guy who goes by the name of Baofu. Speaking of which, he's together with Maya and Katsuya. They're one step ahead of him - perhaps they caught wind of the fact that the abducted JOKER users were brought here. So troublesome. Two days have passed since he left Shiori's house and came here guided by the rumours. Since then, Shiori hasn't been to her place or to the police. Looks like she got caught by -his- pawns. Somehow, all the people who used the JOKER curse and turned into JOKE Rs got kidnapped at the same time. Those are now This Side's Masquerade, -his- underlings. Tatsuya wonders if he can stop Maya's group from getting involved any further by destroying the information obtained earlier. 

>All right, let's do it. 

A bit later, Tatsuya encounters Eikichi and both are amazed that the other is there. Eikichi seems to think Tatsuya came with Maya, so Tatsuya is now sure Maya's group is here and that Eikichi ran into them. How could this happen...There are more and more things he needs to take care of. He inquires for their whereabouts, but Eikichi does not know; they just went to investigate what's going on in this terrible place. Looking at the people behind Eikichi, Tatsuya notices that Shiori isn't among them. Maybe she's somewhere else. According to Eikichi, all those test subjects were there by themselves. He came here to look for a guy from his school called Sugimoto, but seeing the state of the victims got him angry and he decided to help that Nanjou person take them to the trailer in the parking lot so they can be taken to a hospital. Tatsuya is surprised to hear the name of Yukino's acquaintance, but then remembers that the place belonged to the Nanjou Group. If Nanjou is now working with Maya, it means the entire company is now in the hands of the organisation created by -his- subordinates. 

Eikichi wants to know if he's seen Sugimoto, but Tatsuya replies he doesn't know him. He can't say he knew him plenty on the Other Side. He's afraid he might still remember. But he has a feeling he knows why Eikichi is here. After all, those two did have a bad relationship on the Other Side. As usual, the good-natured Eikichi came here to look for the guy who targeted him with the JOKER curse. He then gives a puzzled Eikichi the Sevens emblem and offers to take him to the parking space. Tatsuya can't let Eikichi go by himself, not when he cannot use his Persona on This Side. 

>Oh, sorry. I owe you one. 

As Tatsuya enters the security room, he is assaulted by guards who have come from a different floor to see what is going on. They're surprised to bump into a kid, but he swiftly makes sure to get rid of them and leads Eikichi to the parking space. Before they part, Tatsuya advises Eikichi to hide among the people and keep some doors open, otherwise the lack of oxygen will kill him. Eikichi, on the other hand, is concerned about something else: why have they been so familiar with each other and how come Suou knows his name? 

>Is there anyone who doesn't know the name of Kasu High's Underpants Leader? 
>Underpants Leader? Whuzzat. Somehow, it sounds really nostalgic, and it kind of makes me angry... 

Tatsuya realises circumstances are completely different on This Side and urges him to go back to Maya and to the others. Eikichi is worried about him, but Tatsuya leaves. He meets other guards and, irritated by the whole affair with Eikichi, beats them down. After a while, he overhears two guards, who are taking orders from someone called Shinjou, talking about Maya's group . The young guard complains about having no gas to light his cigarette, so the nice as ever Tatsuya offers him a light then renders him unconscious. He then pins the older one to the fence and asks about Shiori's whereabouts. She's in the research chamber on the fourth floor, but there's one small problem: the elevator only leads to the third floor, so in order to go further Tatsuya will have to get a security code by pressing the right buttons. As a reward, Tatsuya offers the man a knee in the solar plexus and heads towards the security panel where he activates the automatic doors. As soon as he reaches the second floor, Tatsuya finds himself held at arm point by a heavy machine gun. The robot, very similar to the ones in the Order of the Holy Lance, orders him to throw away his weapon, but Tatsuya knows he has to defeat him in order to get the code. The fight ends and Tatsuya makes the man, who sets the useless robot armour aside, guide him to the fourth floor. They get out of the elevator after a few seconds, and Tatsuya is surprised to see there are no guards around. 

he two pause in front of a room that looks like the research chamber and the guard is forced to spill the beans about the men he's working for  not like a kid would understand about the New World Order anyway; he only says that Shinjou is doing some experiments inside. However, he isn't the boss, just the supervisor. The higher-ups, though, are society's big shots: Sudou Tatsuzou, for example. The New World Order will make a new world free of sin! Learning about Sudou and his son, Tatsuya realises why it was so easy for the latter to move around with Mafia, the police, mass-media and even this institution controlled by his father. No matter how you look at it, Sudou is definitely running errands for -him-. Tatsuya enters the room, leaving the now uncounscious guard behind. The research room is an unusual view: in its middle, bound to a vertical testing bench, is a demon, its head hung like that of a criminal pelted with stones. Its face is completely covered by long strands of blood-coloured hair. The overall figure seems human, but the impossible colour of its skin is definitely not of this world. Both its clawed hands are tied to the bench surrounded by men in white gowns. Looks like they drugged it. The men in white gowns seem to know Tatsuya was going to come  they only go back a few steps and he realises there's no one else inside but them. A feeling of anger is starting to creep up his spine. 

[[spoiler:This is where things are getting crazy. 

Tatsuya glares at the scientists and, with his weapon raised, walks straight towards them. He grabs the patient's chart from a man with narrow eyes and notices it's full of pictures documenting Shiori's transformation into a demon. Trying to give a human a Persona by force will turn them into a demon. It was an experiment in which the demon archetypes that sleep in the universal subconscious took the place of human consciousness. Letting out a cry, Tatsuya slams into the nearest man. While the middle-aged man collapses letting out a terrible squeal, the boy grabs narrow eyes's collar and hurls him on the operating table. 

>Turn her back to normal! NOW!! 

Pressing his left arm on the man's neck, Tatsuya presses the gun between his eyes. The scientist is terrified and confesses he was only entrusted with observing the transformation and managing the anesthesia. 

>Can he turn her back?! The one who wanted to do such a worthless thing, where is he!! 

Narrow eyes finally reveals that Kandori, under the pseudonym of "Shinjou", supplied everything and that now he's in the JSM. Full of terror and gasping for air, narrow eyes points towards the inner door with a trembling finger. 

>I want to kill them. These guys are better off dead. 

Tatsuya keeps pressing the man's neck with all his strength until the latter's eyes start bulging and his tongue sticks out, fighting for air. He grabs Tatsuya's arm with both hands, but his strength is too feeble to do anything. 

>Keep crushing him, just like that. 

A dark impulse turns into a dark flame, rising from the bottom of his heart. The mark engraved by -him- hurts as if someone is pressing it hard. Behind them something heavy falls to the floor with a thud, making an intermittent metallic clank. Turning her face towards Tatsuya, Shiori attempts to rise from the floor, her movements interrupted by convulsions. 

>G...RU...Ia...Ia...ltha...qua... 

Coughing words from another world, Shiori gets on her knees and the room's temperature instantly drops bellow zero. With a whistling sound, a piercing cold blast of wind starts swirling. The middle-aged man desperately yells that he can't restore her back to her normal form. The only one who can do it is Kandori. The man, with the puddle of blood freezing at his feet, keeps foaming at the mouth. Like sparkling diamond dust, his foam is caught in the violent blast. 

Desperately, Tatsuya lifts his gaze towards Shiori's back, wondering what he should do. All of a sudden, Otsuki feebly mentions the anesthetic and points towards a certain tank. Shiori attacks just as Tatsuya realises that this is the way he can make her fall asleep, but is promptly defeated. Tatsuya manages to capture her and sprays her with liquified gas. Though she struggles, her body relaxes after a while, but Tatsuya, already dizzy, keeps spraying the gas until Otsuki tells him to stop. Looking around the room, he sees the middle-aged man has already died with a smile on his face. Tatsuya finally calms down and, realising he almost killed Otsuki, apologises. The man experimented on her, but he still gave him a hint about the anesthetic. Otsuki then tells him about Kandori's plans, how he wanted to isolate Tatsuya from the others and how he is at the JSM, the machine which separates JOKE Rs from JOKER users, beyond the door Otsuki had showed him earlier. Tatsuya exits the research chamber, thinking about Kandori and his involvement in the Mikage City incident, three years earlier, with Yukino and her friends. This can't be a coincidence. Perhaps this JSM is the very core of the laboratory's research. Without this, it would be impossible to increase the number of JOKE Rs from such a widely manipulated rumour. It seems that the number of JOKE Rs is a problem for the New World Order. 

Tatsuya continues walking down the corridor and finally reaches an iron door.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

7.5


*Spoiler*: __ 



>Eikichi: Why am I...no, don't!! 

A scream reverberates from the other side. Tatsuya realises he got captured, when a subdued voice starts talking. It's none other than Kandori, disappointed that he's confronted by children again. Tatsuya can now pinpoint their locations ? Eikichi is to his right, Kandori to his left. That means the door is in front, right between them and it only opens on the outside. Tatsuya calculates the distance to the door and barges into the corridor, but Kandori is now protected by the door. The adrenalin pumping in his veins makes everything move extremely slow. His whole body turned into a sensor, his perception sharpened, he can clearly see every single move and can hear every single sound. To his right is Eikichi, a guard's gun pointed at his head; in the vast room in front of him is a huge machine similar to a revolver's cillinder, around it countless a tank-like tubes covered in an an omnious black liquid. On the third floor, Maya and Katsuya's group is facing that machine, aimed at by a group of guards from the top of the fourth floor. Tatsuya defeats the man threatening Eikichi and pushes the latter through the door then finally gets face to face with Kandori. 

Far from being nervous, his mouth is shaped into a thin smile. Blending sarcasm and boredom, sophistication and eccentricity, more than enough talent and nihilism, it seems this kind of man has it all. All of a sudden, Katsuya notices his brother and calls his name. Tatsuya takes advantage of this diversion and tells the group to go. Maya and the others start running in confusion while the guards simultaneously start firing their weapons. 

>Heh. No matter what road any of you takes, you can't run away from your fate. You know that, don't you, Singularity Boy...? 

Singularity. Tatsuya understands his words. He is manipulated by -him- as well. 

>Then tell -him-...I'll protect Maya and everyone! 

Kandori knows more about Tatsuya and -him- than Sudou. -Singularity-. That detestable word, what conclusion will it lead to? 

>Telling him won't amount to anything. I'll listen, like this. 

The Persona Kandori summons is clearly -his- avatar. Both of them have suppressed the presence of their Persona; Tatsuya only noticed his opponent's when it appeared in front of his eyes. Anger makes his blood boil, hatred can't make his body stand still. 

>Tell me, have you ever thought why the endless moon you are pursuing shines so beautifully? 

Burning. 
>It's not because it reflects the light of sun. It's because darkness conceals it. The deeper darkness is, the brighter light shines. 

Field of vision getting narrower. 

>At any rate, Amano Maya will fall into darkness. And you too will become a black sun. 

With a shout, Tatsuya lunges at him. Kandori praises his skills; he is still young, however, and it shows. Tatsuya jumps again, aiming for his neck, but it only takes Kandori a graceful half step to avoid him. Pointing his sword towards Kandori's face, Tatsuya demands to know what to do in order to bring Shiori back to normal. He will only receive one hint ? 

>Creation is the unification of contradictions. When two things that are hardly compatible and find themselves in conflict become one, something is born. 
>What are you saying? 
>You too, me too, it seems that both of us have exceeded out roles. But this is nothing to be humble about. The process is an inevitable part of the result. 
>Are you telling me to go run errands! 

In order to save Shiori, Tatsuya needs to find a suitable place. If he can simultaneously handle the contradictory values, that is. These are Kandori's last words before he disappears through the door, leaving Tatsuya thinking about what he's just heard. 

Tatsuya finds Otsuki and Eikichi back in the research chamber. Eikichi apologises for getting caught again, but Tatsuya doesn't mind and asks him not to tell Maya and the others anything about their meeting in the research chamber. Eikichi then offers to listen to anything Tatsuya has to say if that makes him feel better and invites him to Smile Prison, where he's practising with his band, any time he wants. Eikichi hasn't changed at all. Head still in the clouds, as narcissistic as ever, passionate and stubborn, always a great guy. Tatsuya remembers the last words Eikichi said on the Other Side. He'll definitely protect them.The two part, a new promise between them, and Tatsuya bids him a silent farewell. They'll probably never meet again. He then urges Otsuki to leave and assures him that he'll take care of Shiori. He can't take her to a hospital...he has to find a suitable place like Kandori said. And now he knows: the only suitable place is a certain blue room hosted by a certain long-nosed old man. 

Notes and stuff! 

- this part managed to be several things at the same time: I honestly wasn't expecting Shiori to be turned into a demon, for example. 
- Tatsuya actually interacting with Eikichi was really interesting and sad. The way they get along even if Eikichi doesn't remember and Tatsuya knowing they'll never meet again...ugh. Wish he could have met Lisa too. 
- Tatsuya losing it was a little creepy; he gives in almost completely and the descriptions are rather unsettling 
- he calls Baofu an "old man" 
- the sin the NWO wants to remove is the original sin; no, I'm not sure how this works 
- when the scientist mentions Sudou and his son, he says Tatsuzou "is like" Tatsuya 
- Otsuki's name is written as "Little Moon", as opposed to if's Ootsuki - "Big Moon". Not relevant at all, just thought it was funny 
-on Kandori being manipulated: the text uses the same words it did for Tatsuya in the very beginning - they're "entranced" by Nyarl/shadows 
- now I really want to know what's up with all those Old Ones 
- Kandori is pretty badass, I'm glad EPP reconfirmed this 
- speaking of which, the "Shin" in "Shinjou" is the kanji for "god", while the "jou" is the same as the one in Nanjou's name 
- last but not least, nice analogy with the moon - Maya thing.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Part 8: Tatsuya peered into the looking glass to see what he could find


*Spoiler*: __ 



All right guys, here's the last bit before the whole how to turn Shiori back to normal story. I feel kind of bad I haven't been able to update the translations regularly, but real life stuff got the best of me. The last chunk will be pretty big and I want to post it all at the same time, so it should be done in a week at most. 

No shadow, no trace 

Tatsuya brings demon Shiori in front of Igor, who apologises, saying she is beyond his area of expertise: he can expel the demon's consciousness from Shiori's body and return it to the collective unconscious, but he cannot restore her own consciousness. The soul of JOKER users can be saved, depending on the degree it has been captured by the Persona, but unfortunately, Shiori's heart has been cut off from her body. There may still be a way though: the fragments of Shiori's self are scattered throughout the domain of collective unconscious known as Kadath Mandala, the place where Personae and demons sleep and the uppermost domain of the abyss Philemon and the Crawling Chaos inhabit. Tatsuya's other self, his Persona, also comes from Kadath or, in other words, the place where the image of the gods from legends is born. Persona users of old who understood the power of their dreams and could visit the world of the collective unconscious also called it the domain of visions. 

At Tatsuya's renewed plea, Igor states that surprisingly many parts are needed - recognising the physical world, the perception, knowledge, memories needed to diferentiate others from oneself. The impulses and emotions, wisdom and perseverance needed to acknowledge one's inner world. Moreover, usually even integration into the self of a suppressed complex is something crucial. Heading towards Kadath, they can gather the remains of Shiori's heart in order to restore her to her true self or...Igor is interrupted by an impatient Tatsuya who wants to find out a way to reach the mandala. Igor will open the door, but he warns the boy that the mental energy of humans is now flowing in the form of shadows and Philemon's power is severely weakened. Nevertheless, how can Tatsuya gain the same power as the Persona users who travelled to the world of the collective unconscious? He already has great talent as a Persona user. If one has enough practise, then through their dreams they'll be able to open the door to the depths of their heart; Sonomura Maki was one of these people. However, that takes time. Back then, Shiori's heart was broken into thousands of pieces that scattered throughout the realm of the collective unconscious. 

Notes and stuff! 

- this was a short one, but damn I feel like we got quite a lot of information 

- the Japanese term for "impulses" was the one used in psychoanalysis 
- the one for wisdom can also be translated as "prajna" and the one for perseverance is the ability of the common man to understand Buddhist teachings (just...thought it was neat) 
- Randolph Carter is indeed mentioned later 
- Chandraputra is called an equivalent to master/teacher/ma?tre, so I first used "professor", then changed it to "master". Just noticed I forgot a professor in the last one, so oops.\


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2012)

Done for today

Tomorrow the second half 

Kadath Mandala


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> P2 is a direct sequel to P1.



 I know that, but that doesn't mean that Atlus could have made continuity mistakes? Just how old did Yuki (sp?) get from P1 to P2, about...(if they are freshmen in high school) 25-26 maybe if she went to college. I wanna say about 22 if she did not go to college. Haven't played the game in forever though; I might have to re check.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 8, 2012)

So... , huh?


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2012)

My body is ready for P5. Elizabeth for protag.


----------



## Esura (Aug 8, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> My body is ready for P5. *Elizabeth for protag.*



Overkill much? She is quite literally one of the strongest characters in the series.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So... , huh?



I'm all in if that happens to be the case.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2012)

> Shigenori Soejima has submitted sketches



                    .


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2012)

Kaneko returning is a dream that will never happen Seph.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 8, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> > Shigenori Soejima has submitted sketches
> 
> 
> 
> .


You... Find him to be actually a bad artist?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2012)

Doubt it, just prefers SMT's other artist.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Overkill much? She is quite literally one of the strongest characters in the series.



Not really.

Her boss fight may be tedious but in the grand scheme of things not even close.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> My body is ready for P5. Elizabeth for protag.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2012)

Apparently The Elder God Nodens is an Avatar of Philemon.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not really.
> 
> Her boss fight may be tedious but in the grand scheme of things not even close.



Ok, strongest_ Persona user _in the series then. Although I keep seeing people say Minato is like _the_ strongest Persona user in the series because of Death being within him and being able to seal Nyx and fight and win against Elizabeth (something Yu in the Story Mode of Arena is incapable of). I dunno, I never really thought of Persona user's power levels until Arena.

But they would seriously have to gimp Liz in order to be a playable character in P5.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

She's not even close to having that title.

Plus she's not actually a persona user. Can't really be when you're an attendant and all.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Elizabeth>>Persona 4 protag

Persona 4's protag, Yu Narukami, is one of the weakest persona users.

Yay


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Yu though, he gets them girls.

Perhaps I need to play P1 and 2 to know what you guys are talking about with Tatsuya and Maya. I've been putting it off far too long.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> I like Yu though, he gets them girls.
> 
> Perhaps I need to play P1 and 2 to know what you guys are talking about with Tatsuya and Maya. I've been putting it off far too long.



Persona 2 Hitler would stomp the Investigation team.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

Tatsuya and Maya aren't the strongest either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I just mentioned them since I hear good things about them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

They just go through a lot of shit. They at least don't let attendants run their ass though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2012)

I recall Mitsuru referring to the events of P4 as a *Class 4 Shadow Incident*. I wonder what she would classify the events of P3 as?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

Nyarlathotep probably called it a tuesday.

Though what exactly are they using as a scale anyways?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> She's not even close to having that title.
> 
> Plus she's not actually a persona user. Can't really be when you're an attendant and all.


Then who is stronger? Besides Philly and Nya and Kandori.



Mura said:


> I like Yu though, he gets them girls.
> 
> Perhaps I need to play P1 and 2 to know what you guys are talking about with Tatsuya and Maya. I've been putting it off far too long.



Niiiice, so I officially got more Persona experience than you. I think I'm close to being done with 1 and I'm getting to the good part in 2 IS.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

Igor mentions Maki supposedly is close to being a true master of persona, but she's got no control over it and that Tatsuya's exceptional but still a ways off from it. Definitively there's Randolf Carter, who is a master persona user (Note nobody in any of the games that's a party member actually is at that level.)

And Igor states it's well beyond his capability, and if he's not making it, Elizabeth sure aint the strongest.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Igor mentions Maki supposedly is close to being a true master of persona, but she's got no control over it and that Tatsuya's exceptional but still a ways off from it. Definitively there's Randolf Carter, who is a master persona user (Note nobody in any of the games that's a party member actually is at that level.)
> 
> And Igor states it's well beyond his capability, and if he's not making it, Elizabeth sure aint the strongest.



Randolf Carter....is a Persona user? WTF?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Igor mentions Maki supposedly is close to being a true master of persona, but she's got no control over it and that Tatsuya's exceptional but still a ways off from it. Definitively there's Randolf Carter, who is a master persona user (Note nobody in any of the games that's a party member actually is at that level.)
> 
> And Igor states it's well beyond his capability, and if he's not making it, Elizabeth sure aint the strongest.





Esura said:


> Randolf Carter....is a Persona user? WTF?



Gotta keep that Lovecraft train running.

I wouldn't be surprised if Persona 5 had Azathoth or Yog-Sothoth.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

I want a 3d Kadath Mandala


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

best part is when Maya convinces an Old One to let them pass using crab meat.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nyarlathotep probably called it a tuesday.
> 
> Though what exactly are they using as a scale anyways?



This interests me too. Maybe P3 will let us find out more about this whole scale thing...Didn't even know they used scales for this shit though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 9, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> This interests me too. Maybe P3 will let us find out more about this whole scale thing...Didn't even know they used scales for this shit though.



They don't.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

There's only been two incidents so far, documented in canon anyways for the shadows.

So how they came up with a scale...

*shrug*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> There's only been two incidents so far, documented in canon anyways for the shadows.
> 
> So how they came up with a scale...
> 
> *shrug*



I swear half of this hsit sometimes...like Teddie; I mean the faq? How can a SPOILER have an ego and it has never been documented before? It just sounds like straight up bullshit! Shouldn't he be considered more or less human now anyways? Whatever. Really, the Kirijo group needs to get it's shit together else the Nanjo group should consolidate their asses back into one corp. (at least the wiki said they were part of the same thing.)


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2012)

Nanjou doesn't care. He's busy being too rich for words.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not really.
> 
> Her boss fight may be tedious but in the grand scheme of things not even close.


Actually yes. She's "the one who governs power" and threw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Erebus


 with her index finger. She's quite probably the strongest... humanoid in the Persona universe.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2012)

That's really not as impressive as they make it out to be in the grand scheme of things.

And despite Igor's appearance... He is a humanoid and should be a fair deal stronger than she is. Not counting his own siblings. And I fairly doubt her sister would do any worse.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2012)

Dat Igor has near-omniscience

Dat Igor created directly by Philemon

Elizabeth is mere Yasuo level compared to Dat Igor


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's really not as impressive as they make it out to be in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> And despite Igor's appearance... He is a humanoid and should be a fair deal stronger than she is. Not counting his own siblings. And I fairly doubt her sister would do any worse.



Margret is actually stronger than Liz, considering by her own words during her fight, not even Liz pushed her as far as the P4 party did (not that it really means much but meh, there's always someone else)

Not that it matters since Nyarla and Philemon snap their fingers and the verse does the time warp thing.

Nyarla disguise himself as Hitler with the Lance of Longinus which does absurd damage.

Igor as mentioned

Jun as Master Joker had the city by the balls.

Maki in general.

Kandori had Nyarla as his Persona

EP Tatsuya


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2012)

I like how the new scenario finally gave an explanation for why Maki could do what she could

and it finally helps 100% tie in SMT If...


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool it's come back.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 12, 2012)

Never 4get Hitler.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hitler with Shades>> Regular Hitler.


----------



## lathia (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 17, 2012)

Going through P1 again. Lord, I forgot how much the difficulty spikes even early in. Walk into SEBEC and then demons start knocking my parties' health down to 1 even though I'm like lvl 15+.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 24, 2012)

I should replay P1 soon. Last time was a couple years ago.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2012)

replaying through p2

SO
MUCH NPC DIALOGUE


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2012)

Already pre order!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2012)

2 Releases:

The  for the Persona 4 Anime have finally been released and subbed for anyone interested.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> 2 Releases:
> 
> The  for the Persona 4 Anime have finally been released and subbed for anyone interested.




Preciate the news, but i'm waiting till September 18 for the english dub


----------



## SignOfKai (Aug 29, 2012)

Fell out of grace with the series post-Kanji Arc. I definitely need to get back into it. But god did Atlus strike gold with Persona 4.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 29, 2012)

Got it pre-ordered for vita already.  Don't spoil it for me or others if you got it already


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2012)

There really isn't anything to spoil.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's an enhanced port of a four year old game.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 29, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> There really isn't anything to spoil.





Esura said:


> Yeah, it's an enhanced port of a four year old game.



There's new personas, new event's, two new social links (one of which is adachi), tag team attacks, and likely more........


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2012)

Foxve said:


> There's new personas


What's to spoil about that? And there are only a couple new ones. Most of are just non shitty ultimate personae.


Foxve said:


> new event's


Most are just dating cut-scenes. Nothing to spoil.


Foxve said:


> two new social links


Got me there, I guess.


Foxve said:


> tag team attacks


When did this become an arugyment about the new features? Nothing to spoil.


Foxve said:


> and likely more


Trophies.

Most of the additions are just things that SHOULD have been in the first edition.


----------



## VibraGenesis (Aug 30, 2012)

Tatsuya >= Minato > The rest. It's a fact.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2012)

The social links are easy to see since only relevant characters get portraits.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 30, 2012)

VibraGenesis said:


> Tatsuya >= Minato > The rest. It's a fact.



Demi-Fiend >= Tatsuya >= Minato > The rest


----------



## Velocity (Aug 30, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Demi-Fiend >= Tatsuya >= Minato > The rest



Where's Raidou? There's a distinct lack of Raidou in this post.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 30, 2012)

Dammit. I ALWAYS forget Raidou. 

Aspect Raidou.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

What is this? Shit on Yu Day?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2012)

The lack of Naoya Toudou makes me a sad panda.

Also Team Spell Fusions >>> errthing

Also Persona needs more NOVA CYTHER!


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

Toudou? That's Naoya's last name? I thought his last name was whatever you gave the MC in Devil Survivor.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2012)

Referring to this guy


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

Who's that?


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 30, 2012)

P1 protag has a canon name?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2012)

Persona 1 MC



The OG of Persona



> P1 protag has a canon name?



From the manga. 

Minato is no different.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

What, that dude in that picture in the other post was the P1 protag? He doesn't look like it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> What, that dude in that picture in the other post was the P1 protag? He doesn't look like it.



This is what happens when the art style never particularly updated for the port. 'cept for the CG cutscenes of course.

Though this style for the manga is older though. But features remain the same.


----------



## SignOfKai (Aug 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The social links are easy to see since only relevant characters get portraits.



I thought I was going to get a Social Link with Vincent.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 31, 2012)

LOL why ya'll be hatin on Yu? The guy is still alive unlike Minato and since their still using Yu in the games, the guy also has time to grow even stronger. And just look at that swag:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZoSgivgRHk[/YOUTUBE]


Like a Boss


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw. shit that was better than the game! But the JPN voices  just bad. BAD. And I'm usually for subs and against dubs.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Rise sounds awful

She sounds like some fat wapanese baby, but I guess that was the point

I hope her normal voice isn't like that


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2012)

Most of Kugimiya's roles sound like that. Such as Shana, Louise, and Aria. Its not that that kind of voice is bad since she has won multiple seiyuu awards but I can almost guarantee that no one in here likes her high pitched voice. When I started watching anime it annoyed the hell out of me but as time passed I got used to it and eventually liked it. Hell, she must be doing something right to win those awards.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Most of Kugimiya's roles sound like that. Such as Shana, Loiuse, and Aria. Its not that that kind of voice is bad since she has won multiple seiyuu awards but I can almost guarantee that no one in here likes her high pitched voice. When I started watching anime it annoyed the hell out of me but as time passed I got used to it and eventually liked it. Hell, she must be doing something right to win those awards.



Otakus like their tsunderes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Otakus like their tsunderes.



Not all tsunderes.

Role compilation time!

[YOUTUBE]0zmdJBt325E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2012)

tatsuya's entire scenario.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 11, 2012)

A persona appreciation thread, count me in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

Foxve said:


> LOL why ya'll be hatin on Yu? The guy is still alive unlike Minato and since their still using Yu in the games, the guy also has time to grow even stronger. And just look at that swag:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZoSgivgRHk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Well, that was Yu's finest moment hands down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Not all tsunderes.
> 
> Role compilation time!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0zmdJBt325E[/YOUTUBE]



No Nena Trinity, fail.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't make the vid, don't come complaining to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

That reminds me....does anyone know where I can get the Persona 3 soundtrack?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> That reminds me....does anyone know where I can get the Persona 3 soundtrack?



Here you are Kira:


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2012)

P3 soundtrack is best soundtrack.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Here you are Kira:



Thanks...



Scorp A Derp said:


> P3 soundtrack is best soundtrack.



I love the soundtracks for both P3 and P4. I always found it difficult to choose between the two. 

For some reason, I found it difficult to get a hold of the P3 soundtrack.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> P3 soundtrack is best soundtrack.



It is pretty amazing.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 11, 2012)

Yu Narukami/Seta Souji hate?  He's called the Broswagonist for a reason.

For those unfamiliar with the terms, they are Bro and swag mixed with the protagonist name.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 11, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Yu Narukami/Seta Souji hate?  He's called the Broswagonist for a reason.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the terms, they are Bro and swag mixed with the protagonist name.



Because "swag" and "bro" don't mean anything. He's just Minato with silver hair. They're exactly the same.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Because "swag" and "bro" don't mean anything. He's just Minato with silver hair. They're exactly the same.



Minato came off as more of a dark and brooding protagonist based on his appearance and his past. My opinion changed somewhat as he started exploring his social links but based on initial appearance Yu didin't give off that same vibe.

Last time I checked, Yu's folks were working abroad and not 6ft under


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2012)

comparing their dialogue choices.

Yu was a cooler guy.

P3 MC, man his options... Dude was a straight up dick.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2012)

zenieth said:


> comparing their dialogue choices.
> 
> Yu was a cooler guy.
> 
> P3 MC, man his options... Dude was a straight up dick.



Not as much as Shadow Lisa


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2012)

Minato got dat dickhead swag


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2012)

Shooting himself in the head swag.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't wait to play P3 again when I'm finally home with my PS3, I never got to finish it before I left. 

I do have Persona 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin and Persona 3 Portable on my PSP. Just reminded myself of that. Guess I could play those maybe.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not as much as Shadow Lisa



ARE YOU OKAY?

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltjzudWv1T1qfbkn8.png


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I can't wait to play P3 again when I'm finally home with my PS3, I never got to finish it before I left.
> 
> I do have Persona 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin and Persona 3 Portable on my PSP. Just reminded myself of that. Guess I could play those maybe.



I'm in the middle of my 3rd play through on P3 at the moment and currently playing through P4 (8/11--Level grinding through that game quest Dungeon). Bought both games back in January of this year  

I am tempted to pick up a copy of the P3P game since I would like to play the game through the perspective of the female MC this time around.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm in the middle of my 3rd play through on P3 at the moment and currently playing through P4 (8/11--Level grinding through that game quest Dungeon). Bought both games back in January of this year
> 
> I am tempted to pick up a copy of the P3P game since I would like to play the game through the perspective of the female MC this time around.



I never got to play P4. I hope they release it on PSN sometime, because I don't feel like buying a Vita for one game or digging out my old PS2. And if I dig out my old PS2, I still have to find the game somewhere. 

I forget where I was in P3 when I left off. I think I had beaten... 4 or 5 of the full moon bosses. Somewhere around there.

I'll love playing P4: The Golden when there's enough games out for the Vita that interest me to make it worth buying. Also, a price drop.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never got to play P4. I hope they release it on PSN sometime, because I don't feel like buying a Vita for one game *or digging out my old PS2. And if I dig out my old PS2, I still have to find the game somewhere.*
> 
> I forget where I was in P3 when I left off. I think I had beaten... 4 or 5 of the full moon bosses. Somewhere around there.
> 
> I'll love playing P4: The Golden when there's enough games out for the Vita that interest me to make it worth buying. Also, a price drop.




And that's why I'm glad my PS3 is backwards compatible. It would have sucked that after gaining new found interest in the persona series that I would have needed to buy a used a PS2 in order to play it. 

*goes back to playing P4 game on my PS3*


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Shooting himself in the head swag.



He's almost as crazy as Caim

Almost


----------



## Foxve (Sep 12, 2012)

The first season of the persona 4 animation english dub is on PSN store  Been waiting for this, didn't even want to watch the anime till the english dub came out. The youtube clips of it was funny, but didn't like the sound of the japanese voice acters.......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2012)

The World said:


> He's almost as crazy as Caim
> 
> Almost



No one's as crazy as Caim.

'cept maybe the ghost of Billy Coen.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2012)

Is Caim in EP? No wonder I don't know him then.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 12, 2012)

Caim's the main character of Drakengard.

The guy in my set.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2012)

Have sets and avs turned off derp. faster loading times


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 13, 2012)

I find the Persona 3 cast boring compared to the Persona 4 cast to be honest.  Especially Mitsu and Ken.  :/  The only awesome ones are Junpei and Koromaru.

Shinji too but you know what happens him.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No one's as crazy as Caim.
> 
> 'cept maybe the ghost of Billy Coen.



I thought you were referring to Naoya, since he's also part of the Shin Megami Tensei series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naoya Cain reincarnated.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2012)

That whole thing was just odd; did it really have any relavance, haven't played DS1 in a while. Well, the first path I took was Naoya anyways, then Gin.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

The whole Persona 4 cast are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Except Kanji

The irony


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2012)

What? I honestly only had a problem with Rise, and just because her voce was a little too high pitched for my liking. Not discounting the anime voices for Teddie and Chie, though Sam Regeal does a good job, I'm just not used to it.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 13, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> That whole thing was just odd; did it really have any relavance, haven't played DS1 in a while. Well, the first path I took was Naoya anyways, then Gin.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's in the Amane path, when MC becomes the messiah.

MC is Abel, Naoya is Cain.  They even tell the Bible story in this game.  God wouldn't accept Cain's crops, but accepted Abel's sacrifices in blood.  I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay, I remember bits and peices but I  just don't feel like going through all the Bel- demons for a second time. I think I'm doing Amane's route 3rd time anyways; last I checked I was on fight Beldur or Bleezlebul.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

You can just skip time

I went through Amane's route first and was trying for Naoya's route but got Haru and Gin killed and got Yuzu's worst route

Now I'm trying again for Naoya's route

And God didn't accept Cain because he didn't offer his best crops


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 13, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Okay, I remember bits and peices but I  just don't feel like going through all the Bel- demons for a second time. I think I'm doing Amane's route 3rd time anyways; last I checked I was on fight Beldur or Bleezlebul.



Belder is the shomonkai founder right?  That fight is a pain.  Without a demon that knows flight, you'll be tearing your hair out all the way through.

I've only done Amane's so far, will probably do Kaidou next.



The World said:


> You can just skip time
> 
> I went through Amane's route first and was trying for Naoya's route but got Haru and Gin killed and got Yuzu's worst route
> 
> ...



I knew that last part, but I forgot about it.  Very interesting to know.  

Gin's path is a bit tricky to get.  What I want to know is how to get Black Frost as a party member.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Belder is the shomonkai founder right?  That fight is a pain.  Without a demon that knows flight, you'll be tearing your hair out all the way through.
> 
> I've only done Amane's so far, will probably do Kaidou next.



Beldr is the first Bel you fight who is based on the Norse God, he's the invulnerable one.

Belberith is the amalgamation fake God the Shomonkai founder summons to battle the real God or overcome the lockdown

He's also the second strongest Bel boss, right under Babel

Amane's route is definitely the hardest, especially on the 8th day



Omega Reaper said:


> I knew that last part, but I forgot about it.  Very interesting to know.
> 
> Gin's path is a bit tricky to get.  What I want to know is how to get Black Frost as a party member.



Here is how you get Black Frost, it's a bit tricky, but the most important part is on Day 3.

After you save Midori from her stupid delusions and I believe the first appearance of Beldr there's an event with her right after and you just look at that one.



I hate how this game crowbars Midori on you no matter what 

I fucked up the first time getting BF too so now I'm trying to do it again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> After you save Midori from her stupid delusions and I believe the first appearance of Beldr there's an event with her right after and you just look at that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting Midori is easy yet saving the hot nurse with tits comes with the most tedious mission requirement ever.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Gotta work for dem titties I guess.

Oh wait, you can't hook up with her.

Damn you Atlus 

Oh right, this isn't Persona.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Beldr is the first Bel you fight who is based on the Norse God, he's the invulnerable one.
> 
> Belberith is the amalgamation fake God the Shomonkai founder summons to battle the real God or overcome the lockdown
> 
> ...



That Beldr is easy if you focus MC only on strength in the beginning, you'll be doing plenty of damage.  If it's the opposite, that boss will cause one serious trouble.  I always make my MC physical oriented fighter, it stomps almost anything.  

Amane's route is very hard indeed, especially the part where you have to beat the demon inside her.  



> Here is how you get Black Frost, it's a bit tricky, but the most important part is on Day 3.
> 
> After you save Midori from her stupid delusions and I believe the first appearance of Beldr there's an event with her right after and you just look at that one.
> 
> ...



I didn't know that.  I guess it's my fault, I always tried avoiding Midori at all costs.  

There are two ways to get her to leave your party though.  One is choosing the option to BS your way in trying to save Keisuke, the other is in last day events, there are some she won't agree with MC's decision and straight out leaves, not sure on the latter one though, but I think I saw this on Kaidou path.

I want BF, time to do another playthrough.  Thankfully you can quickly skip text in the game.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Getting Midori is easy yet saving the hot nurse with tits comes with the most tedious mission requirement ever.



The hot teacher with the pony tail?

I only remember a nurse in Devil Survivor 2.

The girls in Devils Survivor 1 are way hotter.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> The whole Persona 4 cast are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> Except Kanji
> 
> The irony



How so? Their personality's kinda made the game seem funner than P3. I played p4 like 3 times and p3 only once and a half( got so bored on it with the 2nd playthrough). I know it's merely a matter of opinion, but P4 is just more entertaining to me. P3 gets boring a little boring after the first playthrough.......


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> The hot teacher with the pony tail?
> 
> I only remember a nurse in Devil Survivor 2.
> 
> The girls in Devils Survivor 1 are way hotter.



>Fight Kudlak
>Mari has to be the one to deal the final blow
>He wants to be a bitch and can exit the map in like 2 turns while binding your people

I was overpowered in this fight since I can literally one shot Kudlak and getting him to be weak enough while trying to block him and taking out the fodder (which IIRC respawn or some shit).
Yeah, fuck that shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

I had Mari die in my first route so coming back a second and third time with lvl 95 demons...............yeah fuck that noise


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

>Holy Dance
>Drain
>mage build


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 14, 2012)

Alqays made Mc mage; Atsuro is really one of the better phys fighters, and maytbe Kaidou, seeing as he's a punk. XD


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any body got any news about when the rest of the story will take place (from persona 4 arena)? Be it a new game or as DLC? 

Can't seem to find anything on it


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

No

and the way it ended.

That shit can't be another fighting game.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No
> 
> and the way it ended.
> 
> That shit can't be another fighting game.



I know right


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2012)

In my campus student center....we've been playing persona 4 arena non stop like all week


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MTKibyTB8X0[/YOUTUBE]
Awesome beats


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JUx_EZojFi8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]B9n-RmfQy0k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vBH_EfPZtM0[/YOUTUBE]
Has the golden even come out yet?


----------

